# What Are Your Suspension Setups for Clydes over 300lbs with full suspension



## BigJZ74 (Jul 18, 2010)

What Are Your Suspension Setups for Clydes over 300lbs with full suspension setups? Would like to know what kind of bikes you have with Front and rear shock pressures or what pound coils you run. Thanks for the info!


----------



## GTscoob (Apr 27, 2009)

Rigid bikes. Suspension is great but not mandatory for mountain biking and most suspension cannot handle our weight. 

There's a thread like 5 posts down about setting up a fully for a big guy.


----------



## BigJZ74 (Jul 18, 2010)

This post is meant for guys over 300 lbs with FS. I own a rigid w front suspension and its great. Looking to go full suspension and want to hear from 300+ lb'ers to find out who successfuly have used full suspension and what they used. I already read the post "5 below" and that is one option....obviously looking for others. If you want to post something not related to full suspension setups please respect the thread topic and not post to it


----------



## GTscoob (Apr 27, 2009)

Full suspension setup: Lots of travel in my arms and legs. Fat tires. 

How much travel are you looking for? Nobody makes coil springs to handle our weights, At 270lbs I could flex any fork with 32mm stanchions and 20mm TA enough to rub the brake pads on the rotor. I'm building up a hardtail with a Lyrik so I'll post up when I know how 35mm stanchions hold up. You can easily lower a Lyrik, Fox 36, or Totem to minimize the flex. Good thing is these forks are all rated for 203mm rotors so you can have good braking as well. 

Look for simple single chamber air springs so you'll have less seals to worry about popping when running 200-300psi. Rockshox solo air forks seem to handle high pressures really well, Fox rear shocks can handle high pressure as well. Neither are designed for 300lb riders. 

Rear triangles on duallies are flexy. When 160lb riders complain of rear triangle flex, how do you think that bike would fare under a 300lb rider? 

Not to be an ass, but there's a search feature in the blue bar at the top of this forum. Once a month there is a thread about setting up a full suspension bike for larger guys. Yours is probably the 10th one this year.


----------



## BigJZ74 (Jul 18, 2010)

Not to be an ass my self but I feel like a broken record.....I did not nor did I ever ask how to set up someone's bike or to give me information on components, I asked if anyone out there in forum land who is *over 300lbs* has an "ACTUAL" Full Suspension bike that they own and ride. If they do, then would they kindly post what their successful suspension setup is. I have done searches and all the replies are like yours. TheMammothRider is one of the only guys on this forum who posted his build that works on this website, unfortunately he doesn't know the suspension specs because it was tuned for him, which is probably the best option. It would be nice if you had just one thread that had a list of working setups for Big Clydes so that they had a rock solid concrete starting point with variety of options to look at. Unfortunately this post is turning in to someone trying to give an opinion on a topic when you obviously do not have a full suspension bike that is set up successfully and at 270lbs........I WASN'T ASKING FOR A RESPONSE FROM YOU IN THE FIRST PLACE. It is frustrating when you ask for something specific and you get an opinion on something entirely else. To say there has been 10 posts this year......considering you cannot even understand what information this thread was originally looking for....I can see how you think that to be true.

AGAIN I ask the following:

"What Are Your Suspension Setups for *Clydes over 300lbs with full suspension*? I would like to know what kind of bikes you have with Front and rear shock pressures or what pound coils you run. Thanks for the info! If you are kind enough to respond, please let me know just the specific frame and your suspension tuning setup that you are using. Thanks in advance for all your positive responses.

_PLEASE DO NOT REPLY IF YOU ARE NOT OVER 300LBS WITH A FULL SUSPENSION BIKE..._


----------



## Knight511 (Nov 26, 2010)

Not to be an ass, but I asked the same question not too long ago and felt like an ass after asking because I didn't search first.

http://forums.mtbr.com/clydesdales-tall-riders/29er-full-suspension-clydes-739675.html

http://forums.mtbr.com/clydesdales-tall-riders/6ft-10-448lbs-rider-642044.html (you already found this one)

http://forums.mtbr.com/clydesdales-...-super-clyde-aka-fat-ass-any-hope-713279.html (yeah, I got better replies than you... maybe try not being an ass after one "off topic reply?)

Those are just after a single search for "full suspension" limited to the clydesdale forum. The people riding them are there, but there aren't really whole threads about them. If you see someone that rides the bike you are thinking and is close to your size, hit up a PM for the direct answer. I asked about a ~300# rider that had a Trek Hi-Fi and was told he ran "as much as [he] could" in the rear and ~145psi in the front.

The simple matter is, you will have a hard time at our size finding something "out of the box" and would likely be much happier having a rear shock "tuned" for you. when I inquired with PUSH about just this (in regards to the Hifi, FSR and Camber) I got this reply:



> Thanks for your email, I appreciate your interest in PUSH!
> The 2012 Superfly 100 Elite uses a 7.75x1.75 shock, it is a
> leverage-monster and would not be a good choice for a rider 260lbs+.
> The Specialized Camber and FSR 29'er would work better for you, but in
> ...


Hope this helps a bit... I know it is VERY frustrating because there really aren't many 300+ guys riding... unless you mean riding the couch in front of the TV.

Interesting to me, on the subject, most threads that ask to post specs and set ups, people rarely post THEIR specs and don't actually post how they are set up. They become threads with people posting pictures of their bikes and list out all the components leaving out things that would prove valuable to frustrated clydes...


----------



## Knight511 (Nov 26, 2010)

GTscoob said:


> Not to be an ass, but there's a search feature in the blue bar at the top of this forum. Once a month there is a thread about setting up a full suspension bike for larger guys. Yours is probably the 10th one this year.


As I said above... the problem with so many threads is that nobody actually talks about set up.... just bike and what is on it... not pressures or sag or anything else really useful. JJust because someone is riding bike X and fails to tell you they have 375psi in the rear shock doesn't help anyone.... I understand the OP's frustration... I have been there too.... I was probably post #8 for the year asking just about the same question.


----------



## Knight511 (Nov 26, 2010)

And... FWIW... I ride a soft tail with a rear shock that has a max 250psi limit.... at 314 I ride with 150psi and do great. The bike is a Trek STP200 (not made in ~10 years) but I am helped because there is no true swing arm and the carbon chain stay acts as the pivot. This adds spring pressure and compensates for my fat ass. The bad thing is... it is a light weight XC bike... and it flexes like a $%^%$! If there were a company that made a bike like this (carbon fiber sprung like the current Cannondale Scapel) but with some added strength, there would be a single company producing bike for us big guys!


----------



## savagemann (Jan 14, 2008)

The most important factor for us Uber Clydes in choosing a FS bike is the leverage ratio of the rear suspension.
The lower the better.
The way you calculate the ratio is simply divide the wheel travel by the stroke of the rear shock.
So for my Chumba XCL that has 120mm (4.7") and has a rear shock with a 51mm (2") stroke it has a leverage ratio of 2.35 : 1 which is on the low side.
The bike works very good for me with merely 250psi in th erear shock and the RP23 is rated for 300psi.
I run it a little on the plush side with about 30% sag when the pro pedal is turned off.

I also ran a BMC Superstroke that had adjustable travel of 150-130mm. It has a 2.5" stroke shock.
When set in 130mm mode it has a leverage ratio of close to 2:1 which is one of the lowest out there.
The bike worked great for me.....but I had to run about 260psi out of a possible 300.

The higher the leverage ratio, the more air you need in the shock, or stiffer spring you need if it has coil suspension.

The leverage ratio will act different with different suspension types.
My Chumba is a Horst link and has a higher ratio than my BMC, but I find I need to use a little less air in the shock.
Some of that can be attributed to the geometry of the bike, and how it sits you on the center of gravity of the bike.

For forks I run a 2010 Fox 36 RC2 Talas which the manual said was rated for 90psi.......well, that s all their psi chart went up to, but when I talked to FOX they told me it can run ALOT more PSI than that. 200psi to be exact.
I used to run about 110psi when I weighed 330lbs, probably close to 345 geared up.
Well, I've lost a good chunk of weight recently and am closer to 310lbs geared up and am running closer to 85psi.
This gives me a plush ride with about 25% sag. But FOX forks are not well known for sagging properly, so I set it up for how it feels while riding. I would say it rides closer to a 30% sag aggressive setup.

Both my Chumba and my BMC are very stiff frames. The chumba frame weighs around 6.5 lbs and the BMC a whopping 9+lbs!!!!

I chose these bikes very carefully for their construction, tubing design, leverage ratio and overall feedback regarding lateral stiffness.
The chumba is an aggressive XC bike that is completely overbuilt for it's intended use.
I've got a couple thousand hard miles on it and it's been a great bike.

One thing I did do is add a modified link to the rear end that changed the BB height, makes it lower, and slackens out the head angle about 1* to make it closer to 67* HA. Chumba was offering these kits and it sounded like just the ticket for me, since I do some aggressive riding on this bike.

FOES is also another brand that I was seriously considering, as they have some really nice bikes and most of them have really low leverage ratios of around 2:1, and the curnutt shocks can take some serious abuse, so I've heard.

I am about to put together a new bike. A Santa Cruz Nomad, which has a leverage ratio of 2.5 : 1.......a bit higher than what I have been running.
Remember when I mentioned how different suspension designs will effect the leverage ratio?
Well, the VPP design of SC effects it in a very positive way, as people usually are running a much lighter spring than on bikes of similar travel/ratio.

I have a FOX RP23 that will fit the Nomad and will buy the frame with a coil FOX RC4 rear shock.
I wasn't sure if they made a spring that would work well for me, but after some research it looks like I will be between a 650lbs and 700lbs spring on that bike. FOX makes them up to 750lbs and there are aftermarket options that will far exceed that.

So there is my collective CLYDE knowledge that I have retained after doing some serious research/testing over the last few years.
Hopefully it helps you and others out.


----------



## savagemann (Jan 14, 2008)

I forgot to add that I am running the RP23 High Compression tune on my chumba........ Which helps a bit for us bigger dudes to not bottom out.

There are also ways to tune the internal volume of rear shocks using shims.

Some float shocks are available in either a regular or high volume air can. I find the HV can makes it harder to setup. When you have proper sag, it will blow through its travel easier.

It seems to me that regular volume shocks work better for us as they ramp up faster.

There is always the option of having a suspension tuner rework your suspension, such as PUSH or Avalanche to name 2.


----------



## BigJZ74 (Jul 18, 2010)

savagemann said:


> i forgot to add that i am running the rp23 high compression tune on my chumba........ Which helps a bit for us bigger dudes to not bottom out.
> 
> There are also ways to tune the internal volume of rear shocks using shims.
> 
> ...


thanks


----------



## BigJZ74 (Jul 18, 2010)

Knight, Thanks for the info, I did read you post and was just looking for more.........definitely thanks for your input. And again, you're right.....I do have a bit of an A-Type personality..... and I probably was a bit harsh after one reply.


----------



## Knight511 (Nov 26, 2010)

jzdyrko said:


> Knight, Thanks for the info, I did read you post and was just looking for more.........definitely thanks for your input. And again, you're right.....I do have a bit of an A-Type personality..... and I probably was a bit harsh after one reply.


NP... like I said, I fully understand the frustration. I am with you in size and have spent a lot of time reading and being lied to by some LBSs. I am hopeful that I can get away with riding a FS bike in the future as I know aluminum hardtails are a pain (literally) to ride after an hour or so and my soft tail has been a dream, but replacement parts are dried up and once the rear shock seals blow, I am screwed (I talked to SRAM looking for rebuild and they can't even find one). I am desperately trying to lose weight to really be able to enjoy a FS and hope there is a good one out there for me.


----------



## masonmoa (Jul 11, 2011)

Thought I'd pipe in here as I am a 6'5" 330lb'er and am currently trying to dial in my FS bikes. My 26er is a '10 Stumpy Expert with a 140mm Talas up front and the Fox/Speshy AFR 120mm w/ brain in the rear. I just sent both away for tuning, the fork to Push and the AFR to Specialized for their S-tune program. Push's recommendation for my Talas is to run it at 150psi and 1 click from full firm and Speshy recommended my AFR at 325psi 1 click from full firm after the tuning. I have to say that I haven't gotten to ride it yet because I just got the shock back last week and it's been raining ever since. 

For my 29er, I have a '10 Fisher HiFi Deluxe with a Fox Float 100mm up front and an RP2 100mm for the rear. I'm having major problems getting the sag dialed on this bike. This was my first bike I bought in like 10 years and didn't really know what I wanted at the time. For the Float, I run 135psi and it's fine. But the RP2 does not really cooperate with me, even at 300psi. Actually, it's fine going downhill, but there's way too much bob while pedaling uphill. And because I can't get the sag dialed in, my ground clearance is so low that I end up bashing things all the time. I emailed Push about tuning it and they told me the geometry, an issue mentioned in an earlier post, won't really allow them to tune the shock for me. So after talking to Fox, I've tried Fox's air volume reducer which didn't so anything really. And I considered having Fox firm up the valving, but I think it's all a lost cause so I'm just going to sell the bike and pick up a Niner RIP 9 and get a way beefier fork, like a 34 Talas 140mm. I'll probably send the RP23 from the new Niner RIP to Push for tuning too. It sucks being big because as mentioned before, nothing stock really works for us, which I've been learning since starting riding again a little over a year ago. It ain't cheap either.


----------



## Knight511 (Nov 26, 2010)

I am going to email PUSH about the JET9 because the RIP seems to be a bit of overkill for my area. I venture a guess to say that the JET should also be prime for tuning because the leverage ratio is even lower than the RIP.


----------



## GTscoob (Apr 27, 2009)

Knight511 said:


> As I said above... the problem with so many threads is that nobody actually talks about set up.... just bike and what is on it... not pressures or sag or anything else really useful. JJust because someone is riding bike X and fails to tell you they have 375psi in the rear shock doesn't help anyone.... I understand the OP's frustration... I have been there too.... I was probably post #8 for the year asking just about the same question.


Again, not trying to be an ass, but sag is sag whether you're 140lbs or 280lbs. Sag = suspension setup

Depending on your terrain you may want 20% or 30% sag. Air springs are awesome for being able to dial in the proper sag for your riding style.

When I hear suspension setup for clydes, I assume that people know how to set sag on their bike and are asking about what suspension holds up to abusive riding. This generally means DH/FR parts as our XC riding is as abusive as downhill riding for lighter guys.

Suspension setup - use zipties or o-rings if you've serviced your shocks recently. Get the sag set when you're in the attack position, not as you're comfy sitting in the saddle.
Adjust the rebound so the fork comes up at a comfortable speed - most big guys like to run more rebound
Adjust the compression to compensate for brake dive. If you have platform or HSC/LSC adjustment then play with those settings. Again most big guys like more compression damping as we've got more weight to throw around.


----------



## BigJZ74 (Jul 18, 2010)

masonmoa said:


> Thought I'd pipe in here as I am a 6'5" 330lb'er and am currently trying to dial in my FS bikes. My 26er is a '10 Stumpy Expert with a 140mm Talas up front and the Fox/Speshy AFR 120mm w/ brain in the rear. I just sent both away for tuning, the fork to Push and the AFR to Specialized for their S-tune program. Push's recommendation for my Talas is to run it at 150psi and 1 click from full firm and Speshy recommended my AFR at 325psi 1 click from full firm after the tuning. I have to say that I haven't gotten to ride it yet because I just got the shock back last week and it's been raining ever since.
> 
> For my 29er, I have a '10 Fisher HiFi Deluxe with a Fox Float 100mm up front and an RP2 100mm for the rear. I'm having major problems getting the sag dialed on this bike. This was my first bike I bought in like 10 years and didn't really know what I wanted at the time. For the Float, I run 135psi and it's fine. But the RP2 does not really cooperate with me, even at 300psi. Actually, it's fine going downhill, but there's way too much bob while pedaling uphill. And because I can't get the sag dialed in, my ground clearance is so low that I end up bashing things all the time. I emailed Push about tuning it and they told me the geometry, an issue mentioned in an earlier post, won't really allow them to tune the shock for me. So after talking to Fox, I've tried Fox's air volume reducer which didn't so anything really. And I considered having Fox firm up the valving, but I think it's all a lost cause so I'm just going to sell the bike and pick up a Niner RIP 9 and get a way beefier fork, like a 34 Talas 140mm. I'll probably send the RP23 from the new Niner RIP to Push for tuning too. It sucks being big because as mentioned before, nothing stock really works for us, which I've been learning since starting riding again a little over a year ago. It ain't cheap either.


Thanks For the great info!!! That's exactly the kind of info that I was looking for. Thanks you very much.


----------



## tonyl11 (Aug 31, 2005)

Here is my set up's

6'2" (You always have to state your height:thumbsup Roughly 320lbs

Cannondale Prophet (08) Float R rear(Soon to be push'ed) 07 Marz all mountain 1 SL (air) Roughly 230psi in rear (Around 30-35% sag) 150psi/85psi in AL1 (Positive/Neg chambers for front fork 20mm thru (32mm stanchions)

2010 Trek Session 88 
750lbs spring with DHX5 COIL shock 2010 Marz 888RC3 fork Heavy spring/7.5 weight oil.

Already said but Leverage ratio is important for what kind of bike. Here's my thoughts based off of the bikes I've owned (Giant Trance, Santa Cruz Bullit, Trek Session 77, Azonic Elemenator) I only run 10mm thru for rear(XC) 20mm thru for front (The diamenter of the stanchion is slightly relevant, A older zoke with 32mm is a thicker walled tube than the 35mm version)

I ride 3-4 times a week with fast guys and DH at least 2-3 times a month(Depending on Wife and work!) New England area(Highland, Attitash, Diablo KT for DH) 

I'm a gear hound. I just listed my FS bikes (I also have a Road bike, A hardtail stumpjumper, and a Yeti DJ for pump, indoor skate sessions and general fun single speed)


----------



## Knight511 (Nov 26, 2010)

GTscoob said:


> Again, not trying to be an ass, but sag is sag whether you're 140lbs or 280lbs. Sag = suspension setup
> 
> Depending on your terrain you may want 20% or 30% sag. Air springs are awesome for being able to dial in the proper sag for your riding style.


The assumption one knows how to set sag isn't the issue. What we (the OP and I) have asked about is actual numbers to achieve the sag. We are trying to get an idea of which bikes would perform best for guys our size. A bike that runs 104psi in the rear shock is going to run MUCH different than one that requires 315psi. And just because a person can get 20% sag doesn't mean the shock is worth a damn riding, ie large volume air canister that bottoms out too easily.

Air springs are awesome, but there is more to FS bikes than just the rear shock. The RP23 on the Superfly 100 is going to perform differently than the same RP23 on the JET9. Since most of us can't afford to buy multiple $3K bike to figure this out, we like to have some idea of what to look for before going shopping. Everybody seems to agree that the JET9/RIP9 perform better for higher weights than the Superfly 100 and since shop A (in my area) carries Giant/Niner and shop B carries Trek/Specialized, we are trying to figure out who should get more time. I prefer shop B, in my case, but they may not be my best choice since the best service in the world can't make up for a bike that is impossible to dial in.

We are trying to get a better idea of which bikes with which geometry and set up work better... not just what we need to air ours up to to ride.


----------



## Adim_X (Mar 3, 2010)

I am 6ft1in and weigh in the 260s. Dont worry, I got mybike when I weighed in the 330s. I have a 2009 Pivot Mach 429. I have run from 150-190psi or so in my shock throughout the last year and during this weight loss. Alot closer to 150 psi now, and I have never really noticed the shock bottom out. But I dont consider my bike plush. I still think it would ride better with a 100psi in the shock, but I need to drop 60 or more lbs for that.


----------



## Knight511 (Nov 26, 2010)

Adim_X said:


> I am 6ft1in and weigh in the 260s. Dont worry, I got mybike when I weighed in the 330s. I have a 2009 Pivot Mach 429. I have run from 150-190psi or so in my shock throughout the last year and during this weight loss. Alot closer to 150 psi now, and I have never really noticed the shock bottom out. But I dont consider my bike plush. I still think it would ride better with a 100psi in the shock, but I need to drop 60 or more lbs for that.


That is interesting. First time I have seen the 429 come up and running less than 200psi for 330 is pretty good for the range of the shock.... thanks for the info!


----------



## BigJZ74 (Jul 18, 2010)

Adim_X said:


> I am 6ft1in and weigh in the 260s. Dont worry, I got mybike when I weighed in the 330s. I have a 2009 Pivot Mach 429. I have run from 150-190psi or so in my shock throughout the last year and during this weight loss. Alot closer to 150 psi now, and I have never really noticed the shock bottom out. But I dont consider my bike plush. I still think it would ride better with a 100psi in the shock, but I need to drop 60 or more lbs for that.


Thanks Adam for the great information, and congrats on the weight loss. I have dropped 30 lbs but that was from 355lbs. Still have a ways to go


----------



## Adim_X (Mar 3, 2010)

You guys will get there. Just find a bike that works for you. Hopefully some of these suggestions help your weight loss, even though they may damage your credit card.


----------



## Knight511 (Nov 26, 2010)

So I just noticed today that the Cannodale Scapel is a pivotless design like my STP only with 4x the travle and 29" wheels. The added spring from the carbon/aluminum should help lessen the load on the shock, but I wonder if they would hold up with a clyde on board...


----------



## BigJZ74 (Jul 18, 2010)

Knight511 said:


> So I just noticed today that the Cannodale Scapel is a pivotless design like my STP only with 4x the travle and 29" wheels. The added spring from the carbon/aluminum should help lessen the load on the shock, but I wonder if they would hold up with a clyde on board...


Hey Knight, I noticed that Cannondale has their bikes listed with a 300lb weight limit in their manuals online. Whether it would hold up, that I wouldn't know.


----------



## BigJZ74 (Jul 18, 2010)

Knight511 said:


> So I just noticed today that the Cannodale Scapel is a pivotless design like my STP only with 4x the travle and 29" wheels. The added spring from the carbon/aluminum should help lessen the load on the shock, but I wonder if they would hold up with a clyde on board...


Not sure what type of riding you do but I am looking into the SC Nomad and 12' Intense Uzzi with coils. You had said you're 314, on a Nomad you'd need around a 700-750lb 2.8 stroke spring that you can find, the Uzzi although a heavier frame, runs at 35% sag you'd need a 500lb spring. I have been talking to Fox and Push and they think both should work well if you're looking for an all mountain rig that still pedals uphill. I have my Kona Hoss for most of my XC riding but I am looking for something that I can bring to Mammoth or Northstar out in Cali and Highland now that I live out in Mass. The 2012 UZZI is supposed to have a stiffer rear in the new model and will also run a 142x12 rear axle. I am waiting until December for its release. Now that I am in New England though.......too much SNOW so I probably won't purchase till March.....Tax return always makes a $3-4000 purchase easier


----------



## BigJZ74 (Jul 18, 2010)

Knight511 said:


> The assumption one knows how to set sag isn't the issue. What we (the OP and I) have asked about is actual numbers to achieve the sag. We are trying to get an idea of which bikes would perform best for guys our size. A bike that runs 104psi in the rear shock is going to run MUCH different than one that requires 315psi. And just because a person can get 20% sag doesn't mean the shock is worth a damn riding, ie large volume air canister that bottoms out too easily.
> 
> Air springs are awesome, but there is more to FS bikes than just the rear shock. The RP23 on the Superfly 100 is going to perform differently than the same RP23 on the JET9. Since most of us can't afford to buy multiple $3K bike to figure this out, we like to have some idea of what to look for before going shopping. Everybody seems to agree that the JET9/RIP9 perform better for higher weights than the Superfly 100 and since shop A (in my area) carries Giant/Niner and shop B carries Trek/Specialized, we are trying to figure out who should get more time. I prefer shop B, in my case, but they may not be my best choice since the best service in the world can't make up for a bike that is impossible to dial in.
> 
> We are trying to get a better idea of which bikes with which geometry and set up work better... not just what we need to air ours up to to ride.


When I spoke to Fox about the Trek Slash, and Remedy, they told me that the DRCV rear shock on those two bikes are known to Blow through their travel pretty easily and at the high pressures that we would need to run them at, probably wouldn't work to well. Treks setup guide for those bike are @ 25% sag, general setup is bodyweight + 10lbs. The Fuel is bodyweight + 5lbs. Unfortunately with my body frame type, I played College football as an Offensive lineman at 275lbs with 12% BF. Even if I was to get back into that kind of shape, I couldn't see myself weighing less than 250lbs with the muscle mass that I carry. Unfortunately I am not a clyde that is able to lose 100lbs to ride around at 220-230lbs. I wish, but not possible. I am definitely gonna make a purchase this spring and just go for it....and like you said earlier, i can't afford to buy multiple $3k bikes....if it doesn't work I guess I'll have to sell and try again.


----------



## Knight511 (Nov 26, 2010)

I live in North Texas and don't travel much with the bike. I am a prime candidate for a XC bike. My current bike has 25mm of rear travel and I love the way it rides. Just enough to take out the harshness of the trail (between 25mm and carbon). I plan on making this my city bike once I get a new one. 100mm of travel on a 29er would be more than enough for me, I think. Right now, I sit with the Specialized Camber and Niner JET9 at the top of the list. I am not rich, so I have to have a realistic budget to boot.

The Fuel remains high also because Push recommended it... the Fuel EX8 is spec'd very nicely for the price and falls well within my budget. I would be more interested in just a carbon HT, but most of those are actually over budget or very high in it.

I put another email in to Push... waiting for a reply. 

It is a drag that Cannondale lists a lower max weight.... I really think that design would be nice for us. I think my STP is a dream and would be happy with it for a while longer, but I can no longer repair/rebuild the shock since no one has parts... and it is a special design that means newer shocks won't fit. 

I am like you... 314 pounds and I know that I won't be getting down to 230 or possibly even 250. I will try, but I have a large frame (evidently very large since finding a saddle with the right spacing for my sit bones was even hard) and I think at 250 I would look funny....


----------



## Dads Taxi (Sep 16, 2011)

Very interesting comments guys - I am following this thread with interest.

I have recently been talking to the 2 main mtb suspension tuners in the UK - Push and Mojo regarding a new shock for my '98 fsr which takes a 165mm i2i unit. I weigh around 320 lbs. The concensus is go spring and shock rather than air as I will run air units too close to their limit to be effective. the only problem for me at least is that the max spring they do is a 1050 x 1.5 which may do at pinch but a 1200 would be better. It seems from this thread that I should reconsider air for the rear and check out Fox's competitors.


----------



## aquaboy (Jan 9, 2010)

Just got a 2010 mach 429, I am 330lbs. running 220psi on the rp23 and 130psi on my 120mm f29. So far everything has been going great with the suspension, its my first fs bike so im still trying to discover more about the rear suspension


----------



## BigJZ74 (Jul 18, 2010)

savagemann said:


> The most important factor for us Uber Clydes in choosing a FS bike is the leverage ratio of the rear suspension.
> The lower the better.
> The way you calculate the ratio is simply divide the wheel travel by the stroke of the rear shock.
> So for my Chumba XCL that has 120mm (4.7") and has a rear shock with a 51mm (2") stroke it has a leverage ratio of 2.35 : 1 which is on the low side.
> ...


Let me know if you build a Nomad and how it works for you. I have been considering a SC Nomad, or possibly an 2012 Intense Uzzi (new model supposed to have stiffened the rear triangle and added 142x12)


----------



## PCinSC (Oct 25, 2005)

jzdyrko said:


> "What Are Your Suspension Setups for *Clydes over 300lbs with full suspension*?


I'm about 310 geared up with a loaded camelbak riding a 2006 Specialized Enduro Pro. After blowing the stock Fox DHX 5.0 Air twice I purchased and installed a Fox RC2 coil shock with a 650lb spring (the largest spring they make for that length shock). After the chainstay cracked I had them replaced with the upgraded (stronger) Enduro SX trail chainstays. With the (slightly longer) coil shock and new chainstays the bike is essentially like a 2006 SX Trail with 167mm rear travel. The current setup is stiff and handles any terrain, but is a pig going uphill. Admittedly, some of that sluggishness is my fault, though. 

I'm running the stock Fox 36 Talas on the front, I did have it rebuilt by the guys at MTB Suspension Experts a couple of years ago and asked them to keep my weight in mind. It is stiff, and performs well for me with 75psi. If I had a spare $500 I'd send both the shock and fork to PUSH to get them custom tuned, but they do work well as is.

My previous trail bike was a 2002 Turner RFX [with a PUSH'd Fox Vanilla RC (750lb coil) and Marzocchi 66SL (150psi negative; 20psi each positive)] and ended up selling it. I was a bit small for me, and I had issues with rear end flex. I also owned a Specialized Big Hit 3 (Marzocchi 888R fork, heavy coil and 15w oil; Fox DHX 5.0 w/ 650lb coil) and a Sinister R9 (same Marzocchi fork; Avalanche-tuned Progressive 5th Element w) for DH riding. They both performed well.

As far as newer models go I've demo'd the Pivot 429 with Fox RP23 and thought it handled very well. Obviously not as plush as my Enduro, but soaked up tech terrain as well as expected and the frame felt plenty stiff. If I were in the market for a full sus 29er it'd be neat the top of my list.

I hope that was helpful.


----------



## vince7870 (Jan 14, 2010)

masonmoa said:


> Thought I'd pipe in here as I am a 6'5" 330lb'er and am currently trying to dial in my FS bikes. My 26er is a '10 Stumpy Expert with a 140mm Talas up front and the Fox/Speshy AFR 120mm w/ brain in the rear. I just sent both away for tuning, the fork to Push and the AFR to Specialized for their S-tune program. Push's recommendation for my Talas is to run it at 150psi and 1 click from full firm and Speshy recommended my AFR at 325psi 1 click from full firm after the tuning. I have to say that I haven't gotten to ride it yet because I just got the shock back last week and it's been raining ever since.
> 
> For my 29er, I have a '10 Fisher HiFi Deluxe with a Fox Float 100mm up front and an RP2 100mm for the rear. I'm having major problems getting the sag dialed on this bike. This was my first bike I bought in like 10 years and didn't really know what I wanted at the time. For the Float, I run 135psi and it's fine. But the RP2 does not really cooperate with me, even at 300psi. Actually, it's fine going downhill, but there's way too much bob while pedaling uphill. And because I can't get the sag dialed in, my ground clearance is so low that I end up bashing things all the time. I emailed Push about tuning it and they told me the geometry, an issue mentioned in an earlier post, won't really allow them to tune the shock for me. So after talking to Fox, I've tried Fox's air volume reducer which didn't so anything really. And I considered having Fox firm up the valving, but I think it's all a lost cause so I'm just going to sell the bike and pick up a Niner RIP 9 and get a way beefier fork, like a 34 Talas 140mm. I'll probably send the RP23 from the new Niner RIP to Push for tuning too. It sucks being big because as mentioned before, nothing stock really works for us, which I've been learning since starting riding again a little over a year ago. It ain't cheap either.


+1

I knew being 300lbs and wanting to beat the snot out of my 29er I went big and strong from beginning. NinerWfo9 with foxdhxair rc4 and fox 34 29er upfront. It cost some dollars to do this for sure but I have been so happy not blowing stuff up. I just ride and don't worry about a thing. I am though currently looking for the right tires to run tubeless and not burp do to my weight. Being a heavy guy and bike I want a fast Rollin tire combo with good grip.......currently using nevegal/small block 8 combo with tubes though. Super fast but without tubes I was painting the trail with sealant


----------



## masonmoa (Jul 11, 2011)

Thought I'd return to this thread as I'm sitting around hurting after a fall from my newly tuned Push'd Fox Talas blowing out on me yesterday sending me over the bars and down the hill about 20 feet. I've already emailed Push and they're going to pay for the shipping both ways and see if they can do anything/fix it for me. But yeah, as my previous post stated, I'm big, and my ideal weight nowadays would still be like 285-290. I'd be sucked up at 250. I'm getting REALLY frustrated trying to dial in the bikes I have to work for my weight, and suspension is the biggest issue. The Talas is on my '10 Stumpy Expert FSR and when I sent the fork to Push I also sent the shock into Specialized for their S-tune service. The shock is now really firm and to be honest I don't know if the cost was worth it. I think a coil is kind of a must have for large guys. But yeah, I've been riding pretty regularly for a little over a year now, so still kind of a noob, but I'm now finally getting a really good idea to what I want, or I should say what I need (being a big dude). I might do what you did Vince with a Wfo instead of a RIP. I'm also curious to hear from anyone about what full suspension 26er frame is best for big dudes because my Stumpy Expert flexes like a mofo. I'm also interested in hearing if running a fork with larger stanchions is better for big guys? 

Hey Vince. I'm running tubeless on both my 26er and 29er and haven't have any problems with burping at all except for my fall yesterday. My 29er has Stan's Flows with a Speshy 2.4 Purgatory control up front with 2.2 Captain rear. My 26er has Mavics 823's with WTB Weirwolves 2.3 on both. With enough Stan's in them they both hold their seals well. There's another forum post about tubeless in the Clyde section too.


----------



## psunuc (Mar 15, 2005)

masonmoa said:


> Thought I'd return to this thread as I'm sitting around hurting after a fall from my newly tuned Push'd Fox Talas blowing out on me yesterday sending me over the bars and down the hill about 20 feet. I've already emailed Push and they're going to pay for the shipping both ways and see if they can do anything/fix it for me. But yeah, as my previous post stated, I'm big, and my ideal weight nowadays would still be like 285-290. I'd be sucked up at 250. I'm getting REALLY frustrated trying to dial in the bikes I have to work for my weight, and suspension is the biggest issue. The Talas is on my '10 Stumpy Expert FSR and when I sent the fork to Push I also sent the shock into Specialized for their S-tune service. The shock is now really firm and to be honest I don't know if the cost was worth it. I think a coil is kind of a must have for large guys. But yeah, I've been riding pretty regularly for a little over a year now, so still kind of a noob, but I'm now finally getting a really good idea to what I want, or I should say what I need (being a big dude). I might do what you did Vince with a Wfo instead of a RIP. I'm also curious to hear from anyone about what full suspension 26er frame is best for big dudes because my Stumpy Expert flexes like a mofo. I'm also interested in hearing if running a fork with larger stanchions is better for big guys?
> 
> Hey Vince. I'm running tubeless on both my 26er and 29er and haven't have any problems with burping at all except for my fall yesterday. My 29er has Stan's Flows with a Speshy 2.4 Purgatory control up front with 2.2 Captain rear. My 26er has Mavics 823's with WTB Weirwolves 2.3 on both. With enough Stan's in them they both hold their seals well. There's another forum post about tubeless in the Clyde section too.


Sorry to hear about your fall, hopefully you ended up with a graceful enough tuck and roll to stay away from further damage. :thumbsup:

What was the shock over the maximum recommended pressure? If you were over the max pressure, then I would imagine a blowout would be expected. If you were under, then thats just a crappy, fluke shock.

Also, my important questions to you is:

Specifically, what wheelset are you running? I want a set of Stans flows in the worst way and I cant decide on hubs, spokes, etc. I was hoping for some input. Thank you.

Hope you feel better soon and get back on the trails for this nice fall riding.


----------



## masonmoa (Jul 11, 2011)

vince7870 said:


> +1
> 
> I knew being 300lbs and wanting to beat the snot out of my 29er I went big and strong from beginning. NinerWfo9 with foxdhxair rc4 and fox 34 29er upfront. It cost some dollars to do this for sure but I have been so happy not blowing stuff up. I just ride and don't worry about a thing. I am though currently looking for the right tires to run tubeless and not burp do to my weight. Being a heavy guy and bike I want a fast Rollin tire combo with good grip.......currently using nevegal/small block 8 combo with tubes though. Super fast but without tubes I was painting the trail with sealant


Thanks for the words Psunuc. Did manage to kind of roll it, well sort of had to when the fork blew and all my weight went forward in a hurry. Worst fall since starting to ride again after a few years. The fork was set at 150 psi as Push had recommended. If you get your suspension "Push'd" when you get it back from them there's a little postcard in it telling you how to run it.

As for wheel setup, and this is taking this thread a bit off topic, but I laced my Flows to some stainless Chris Kings. Used DtSwiss 14 gauge spokes. And did 36 for the rear and 32 up front. Probably could have gone 36 for both, but although I'm big I don't break spokes or bend rims, at least I haven't for a while. For a cheaper option I was told I could do a Hope rear hub with the stainless option but I feel like CK's are even more bullet proof, well at least I hope.

I wanted to ask Vince about his build if you see this. Wondering what your coil is rated on your WFO? I think I may just go that way myself. Been looking for info on it but Fox's website kind of sucks for technical settings/info and MTBR doesn't have anything either. Also wondering what rear set up you got, the 150 or 135? And with psi are you running it at?


----------



## vince7870 (Jan 14, 2010)

The rear coil is 800x2.30, I misspoke earlier thinking it was 850x2.30. It's is an 800lb spring and it is diesel. I cannot bottom this thing out and I wheelie drop of 4 footers with joy. Air pressure is set at factory specs i havent even played with that yet. I believe stock is 250 or 225. [email protected]. He got it for me

As far as my bike it is an xl wfo with 150 rear. Front shock is new fox 34 float. The bike is supper solid feeling and for my big size feels like I'm 10 years old again on a Bmx bike. I am loving it.. For all you wide chested guys I actually went to a wider bar and shorter stem. 780 bar and 55mm stem. It's such a direct feeling I climb like a goat and technical stuff is not an issue.....the only issue is squeezing in between 2 little trees, oh well cannot have it all. I had 685 bars then 720 all with a 100mm stem....bring the bars in and in crease your leverage you will never go back.....it also helps us big guy open the lungs and breath better.


----------



## Knight511 (Nov 26, 2010)

I did a bit of digging and looking at mfg's websites in this never ending quest to get an idea of what would be decent for us. This is what I found (keep in mind most mfgs do NOT go up to 300# in their settings so these are rough guess, but it is pretty eye opening to me):

Trek recommends a rider weighing 245 pounds put:
255psi in a Fuel EX8 DRCV (estimating a 300# rider at 310psi; above Fox's max pressure)
195psi in a Fuel EX6 Non-DRCV (estimating a 300# rider at 250psi; under Fox's max pressure)
260psi in a Superfly 100 (estimating a 300# rider at 315psi; above Fox's max pressure)
240psi in a Rumblefish (estimating a 300# rider at 295psi; under (barely) fox's max pressure)

Specialized recommends a rider weighing 250 pounds put:
275 psi in a Stumpjumper FSR 29er (based on 2011 numbers; estimating a 300# rider at 325psi; above Fox's max pressure)
187 psi in a Camber 29er (estimating a 300# rider at 222psi; under Fox's max pressure)
260psi in an Epic (estimating a 300# rider at 310psi; above Fox's max pressure)

Niner recommends 170psi for 240-260 (estimating ~roughly~ a 300# rider at190-200psi; under Fox's max pressure)

I found this to be rather interesting as it shed some light on the DRCV issues and confirmed what PUSH had told me... except the recommended a Fuel EX8 and I am not so sure about that... the EX5/6 seem like they would be fine though. I think this also helps direct us towards bikes that we should be able to ride without being at the max settings (head room in case we want to run more/less sag for the riding conditions).

So my short list is still sitting at the RIP9, Camber 29er or the Fuel 6. I really am interested in a 29er this time around, so the Fuel sort of falls out of grace and in my budget, I can either buy the RIP9 frame and SLOWLY build it over the course of a year or so, or buy the Camber Comp 29 and enjoy riding it that year while upgrading a few bits and pieces....  Now.... where can I scrape together some more money?


----------



## Knight511 (Nov 26, 2010)

And I used old numbers on the FSR because the 2012's have no numbers since they use the auto-sag feature (and me numbers may not be accurate since 2012 is a redesigned FSR). I would be very curious as to whether or not I could make use of a FSR, but I am not holding my breath.


----------



## vince7870 (Jan 14, 2010)

Get the wfo9 if your 300lbs.


----------



## Knight511 (Nov 26, 2010)

vince7870 said:


> Get the wfo9 if your 300lbs.


Too much travel for my non-mountain mountain biking area. :lol: I would run into the same dilemma with the WFO as I do with with the RIP. I can have a pretty frame hanging on my wall for a year or I can be riding a new bike for that year.


----------



## Dads Taxi (Sep 16, 2011)

Can I ask what may seem to be an obvious question - why are we apparently determined to continue with air shocks when most of the information indicates that we are pushing them close to if not over their design limits? Even if they don't fail, we will not be getting the same level of control and comfort that a user 100 lbs lighter enjoys. Even with tuning, they will not be performing optimally as we are operating outwith their design parameters.

Are spring shocks that much worse?


----------



## GTscoob (Apr 27, 2009)

Dads Taxi said:


> Can I ask what may seem to be an obvious question - why are we apparently determined to continue with air shocks when most of the information indicates that we are pushing them close to if not over their design limits? Even if they don't fail, we will not be getting the same level of control and comfort that a user 100 lbs lighter enjoys. Even with tuning, they will not be performing optimally as we are operating outwith their design parameters.
> 
> Are spring shocks that much worse?


Exactly.

At the risk of sounding like a dooschnozzle:
If you're 300lbs you've got bigger issues than what bike to choose, maybe spend time thinking of lifestyle changes rather than bike models and suspension setups.

Get a rigid bike or a hardtail and ride the hell out of it to lose weight. Soon enough you'll lose 20-30lbs and then you can reward yourself with a nice duallie that wont break under the heft.


----------



## Knight511 (Nov 26, 2010)

Dads Taxi said:


> Can I ask what may seem to be an obvious question - why are we apparently determined to continue with air shocks when most of the information indicates that we are pushing them close to if not over their design limits? Even if they don't fail, we will not be getting the same level of control and comfort that a user 100 lbs lighter enjoys. Even with tuning, they will not be performing optimally as we are operating outwith their design parameters.
> 
> Are spring shocks that much worse?


The question is not about the air shock really as much as the bike's suspension design. It would be a bad idea to buy something like a Superfly 100 to convert to a coil over because you would be hard pressed to find a spring with a high enough rate for that frame's suspension design. At the same time, buying a RIP9 and swapping to a coil would be very acceptable. The air pressures just give a very realistic picture of what spring rate is needed to compare different makes of bikes.

Remember, "tuning" a shock is not about making it handle a higher spring rate but rather making the dampening handle a higher spring rate. A shock set up to dampen a 100lb spring (coil or air) is not going to do a great job dampening a 300lb spring (coil or air). You can't really beef up a shock to handle a high air pressure as the o-rings and seals are a set size and really can't be changed.

Personally, I would rather run a coil over because there is less to mess with. I run coils in my front and air in the back right now. I have to stop and check air before every ride and I find that a bit annoying for some reason... my front shock... always ready to go.  



GTScoob said:


> If you're 300lbs you've got bigger issues than what bike to choose, maybe spend time thinking of lifestyle changes rather than bike models and suspension setups.


I don't know anything about you, nor do you about any of us. You make this statement under the assumption that we are all 5'4" and 300 pound fat asses. Some of us, even at a leaner state, are not going to be 200 pounds or less. So regardless of our weight loss routine, we will always have to take our size into consideration when purchasing a bike. 

The reason we are talking about this is because we have already spent "time thinking about lifestyle changes" and have decided to act on it. Believe it or not, not everybody can buy a new bike every couple of years, so if possible it is nice to get something to grow (or shrink in this case) with instead of dropping $1K on a hard tail only to turn around and drop $3K on a FS a year later. I would venture a guess that those of us talking about it already have the mentioned hard tail and are just working on plans for the future.



> Get a rigid bike or a hardtail and ride the hell out of it to lose weight. Soon enough you'll lose 20-30lbs and then you can reward yourself with a nice duallie that wont break under the heft.


So for some reason you think a person weighing 270 doesn't have to consider weight buying a bike? You are a crazy nozzle to boot! :lol: And also since healthy weight loss is ~2 pounds a week, what sense does it make to buy a bike to ride for 3 months only to replace it? Not all of us have unlimited funds to spend on bikes and have to make our purchases very wisely. If I can get a bike that rides and handles my weight now and only get better as I lose some weight, it would be a poor decision to follow your advice and buy something to ride for a short time.

Also at 6'9" and 270 pounds, you would even be close to maxing many of these bikes out... so even you would have to take your weight into account when shopping for a FS bike.


----------



## GTscoob (Apr 27, 2009)

Knight511 said:


> Also at 6'9" and 270 pounds, you would even be close to maxing many of these bikes out... so even you would have to take your weight into account when shopping for a FS bike.


I definitely do. This is why I avoid duallies and ride bomber wheels, forks, and cranks.

Frames are relatively cheap when factored into the whole cost of a bike. Get yourself a hardtail, ride it, lose weight. Get a duallie frame, swap the parts over yourself and sell the old frame to recoup some costs. Then you're not out any more $$ than the price difference on the frames.

Rigid bikes are cheap as **** to build and then you can take the wheels and drivetrain over to a new frame. Or if you choose to keep the rigid bike, it'll make a great commuter bike, winter bike, or rigid bike to keep your handling skills and reflexes top notch.

You'll lose weight and learn how to build bikes!


----------



## taterbug (Jul 30, 2008)

jzdyrko said:


> Not to be an ass my self but I feel like a broken record.....I did not nor did I ever ask how to set up someone's bike or to give me information on components, I asked if anyone out there in forum land who is *over 300lbs* has an "ACTUAL" Full Suspension bike that they own and ride. If they do, then would they kindly post what their successful suspension setup is. I have done searches and all the replies are like yours. TheMammothRider is one of the only guys on this forum who posted his build that works on this website, unfortunately he doesn't know the suspension specs because it was tuned for him, which is probably the best option. It would be nice if you had just one thread that had a list of working setups for Big Clydes so that they had a rock solid concrete starting point with variety of options to look at. Unfortunately this post is turning in to someone trying to give an opinion on a topic when you obviously do not have a full suspension bike that is set up successfully and at 270lbs........I WASN'T ASKING FOR A RESPONSE FROM YOU IN THE FIRST PLACE. It is frustrating when you ask for something specific and you get an opinion on something entirely else. To say there has been 10 posts this year......considering you cannot even understand what information this thread was originally looking for....I can see how you think that to be true.
> 
> AGAIN I ask the following:
> 
> ...


I was way over three hundred pounds and had Fox RP23 rear and a Fox Talas RL front. I used 1/2 my weight on the front fork and 85% of my weight on the rear. No problems at all. I used that on a Titus Moto-lite and never had any issues. As I dropped weight I adjusted pressures accordingly but still kept about the same percentages. It has worked out well for me. I also use those percentages on my Specialized Stumpy S-Works and it works with it.


----------



## big Kat (Feb 19, 2004)

I have 2008 Cannondale Rize for my cross country ride. I'm 6'2" and 365lbs loaded with gear. I run all Manitou suspension, 2005 Nixon Super with an extra firm ride kit, 7.5 weight oil and 175psi in the fork. I keep the rebound fairly light but cannot remember how many clicks. I could make a FoxRP2 work format weight with out having it tuned. I moved to a Manitou Evolver and this the best shock I have ever used. This is an SPV version but with 75psi in SPV value and 290psi in the main camber the shock rides high and is fairly sensitive to manner of trail nastiness. It is very hard to bottom outso I could probably use less pressure in the shock going forward.


----------



## masonmoa (Jul 11, 2011)

After reading the recent posts on this thread, to respond to the post that says maybe us big guys need to lose weight before buying a full suspension, I'm 6'4 and 330 right now. My ideal weight which I was at 10 years ago was 265. I was lean, lifting weights and swimming 6 days a week. Now in my 30's, I've broadened way out and my ideal weight now would still probably be around 280-290. Now after riding again for 1.5 years where I ride 2-3 times a week (average 10 miles a ride with moderate climbing and usually one is a tougher, more technical ride) and swim on my off days I've shed some fat, but haven't lost any weight. I'm athletic though and feel pretty healthy. Some folks are just big mofos. I know 29" wheels absorb a lot of the trail, but my back just ain't going to let me ride a hard tail anymore. There are bikes made that will take the kind of abuse we put on them. Just costs big bank and takes some time doing the research. 

On that note, I'm going down tomorrow to put down the deposit on the WFO I'm going to build. Putting the 34 Talas along with the Fox DHX 5.0 air on it though. The way the frame is set up I think that shock will work. I hope it works. It's probably overkill for what I ride, but [email protected]#% it. I'm sick of breaking stuff and trying to make something work that wasn't built for me.


----------



## BigJZ74 (Jul 18, 2010)

masonmoa said:


> After reading the recent posts on this thread, to respond to the post that says maybe us big guys need to lose weight before buying a full suspension, I'm 6'4 and 330 right now. My ideal weight which I was at 10 years ago was 265. I was lean, lifting weights and swimming 6 days a week. Now in my 30's, I've broadened way out and my ideal weight now would still probably be around 280-290. Now after riding again for 1.5 years where I ride 2-3 times a week (average 10 miles a ride with moderate climbing and usually one is a tougher, more technical ride) and swim on my off days I've shed some fat, but haven't lost any weight. I'm athletic though and feel pretty healthy. Some folks are just big mofos. I know 29" wheels absorb a lot of the trail, but my back just ain't going to let me ride a hard tail anymore. There are bikes made that will take the kind of abuse we put on them. Just costs big bank and takes some time doing the research.
> 
> On that note, I'm going down tomorrow to put down the deposit on the WFO I'm going to build. Putting the 34 Talas along with the Fox DHX 5.0 air on it though. The way the frame is set up I think that shock will work. I hope it works. It's probably overkill for what I ride, but [email protected]#% it. I'm sick of breaking stuff and trying to make something work that wasn't built for me.


My thoughts exactly!:thumbsup:


----------



## Knight511 (Nov 26, 2010)

Mason: I have been trying to convince myself that the WFO is overkill for me and that the RIP would be better (I live in North Texas and we "ain't got no" real mountains). Once you have it built up, I would LOVE to see some weights and details on your build. I am not afraid of a bike that weighs a bit more (my current XC soft tail weighs 26.2 pounds) since I want something that isn't going to break every time I go out.


----------



## Mellow Yellow (Sep 5, 2003)

For over 3 bills you'll definitely need to go with a coil-over option. Something beefy like a Fox DHX may do the trick. Front fork may need to be a good strong triple crown.


----------



## masonmoa (Jul 11, 2011)

Yo Knight. Haven't been on here for a bit. I'll let you know how things turn out with my WFO build. It was supposed to be here like 2 days ago, but the DHX shock was on back-order or something so hopefully I'll have it before xmas so I can take it with me as I'm heading up to one of my new favorite spots to ride. Yeah, weight should be interesting. I'm so slow climbing anyway that I don't really care. Strength is all I care about. Went with a 2x10 with 22-36 up front and steel 12-36 in the rear. Super granny gears, which my big ass needs. I went with the 135 rear, with the 12x142 maxle kit, mainly because dude at the shop told me that Niner was phasing out their 150 rear end (not sure that's the case or not though). That and I didn't want to buy a new CK rear hub to fit the 150. One thing that bummed me out about Niner is that they didn't offer the option to buy the frame without the Monarch. I just know that it won't work for me. So, I had to pay extra to get the Fox DHX air (which they offered last year), which I hope works for me. Dude at LBS told me that the extra weight for the Fox coil would make it really heavy and that the DHX should work well and I know nothing about coil shocks, so he better be right. 

You know, I thought long and hard about a RIP or WFO. I did a quick test ride on an XL RIP and while I liked it, it just didn't seem as solid as I was looking for. I haven't even ridden a WFO which is kinda crazy. I went with WFO because first, it's a bit burlier and second, although I don't leave the ground much anymore or get that crazy, I do ride enough different spots that having the extra suspension made sense. My old GF Hifi only had 100mm which didn't cut it all the time, like up in Tahoe. My 26" Stumpy has 140 and I love it, although I'm thinking of selling it soon to do a super burly AM 6" travel 26er build. Just all comes down to what kind of riding you'll be doing. I think both are solid frames. 

I'll post the details on the bike next week when I get it in. I'll also let you know what psi I end up running my suspension at.


----------



## Knight511 (Nov 26, 2010)

I only asked about the weight because I face the same dilemma. Weight vs strength. I know I have bigger issues to worry about than a few pounds on my bike, but I also don't want to go from my 26 pound XC hardtail to something that is going to make me sad. Looking forward to hearing your thoughts on the bike.


----------



## cihlenfeldt (Feb 17, 2009)

*My setup*

Im 6'2", 325 nude on a good day. I ride an Ibis Mojo Classic. I run a 36 Talas up front. I won't incriminate myself by posting my pressures, but they're more than kosher. I can ride within limits (90 up front, 300,on the RPL) but I plow under breaking and bounce under any torque. I took a risk and pushed the pressures and it's a damn good ride. But, I also expect to pay for more maintenance and eventually custom tuning.

The Mojo is all I hoped for. The new lower link with a Lopes link and a stiff wheel makes for a pinpoint ride. And, pro-pedal isn't needed. It's a dream. I just need to post up the bills for a custom tune.


----------



## jkuhry (Mar 15, 2011)

Wow, reading all these posts makes my decision of buying/building my first new bike in 15 years a lot easier. 

I am 6'2" and currently at 319. I was about 370-390 last April, I am not sure as my scale wouldn't go that high. I have been going to the gym 5-6 days a week doing weights and sweating on the elliptical. The hard work is starting to pay off now with what I see in the mirror. I know I am not done, but I am on the way.

Now on to my bike. I saw a picture of a Titus El Guapo and fell in love with it. Then I saw the price and loved it even more. I bought the frame with no shock this past summer. I have now ordered all the parts and am waiting for them to come in. I went with a Float 36 160 for the front and a DHX coil for the back. I told the bike shop my weight/height and had them order the appropriate spring for the rear from fox. The wheels were built by Mike C, DT Swiss FR600 36 spokes with Chris King hubs front and rear. The crank is Saint as are the shifters, derailleurs, and brakes. I tried to build this so I wouldn't be able to break it. I am not a downhiller, racer, or anything else, I just wanted to build a really nice bike that I could enjoy for a lot of years.

Once it is finished, I am hoping that what I chose as my setup actually works for my size, I will post up some pictures when it's completed.


Jon


----------



## dontheclysdale (Mar 12, 2008)

I was 6'2 285lbs a few years ago when I got back into mtn biking. Today I'm 6'2 210 - funny how the height stayed the same. Anyhow, when I first got back in I got a used Turner Sultan. I flexed the rear suspension so bad that the tire would rub the frame. I thought I was going to have to use a coiled downhill shock for the rear. After talking with the guys at Push they helped me out and reworked my shock. When I got my shock back from them I never had another problem. Even my brother at 310lbs could ride my sultan without bottoming out the rear shock.

All throughout my adult life I was north of 250lbs and have had many FS bikes. I didn't care for FS because I could never appreciate running heavy 800lb+ Fox Vanilla springs or filling air chambers to their max. When I got the shock back from Push that first time, I finally experienced what all those little guys experienced. FS is something to be appreciated when the shocks are setup for your weight. Though I'm much lighter and much more fit than I was back then I still send all my suspension to Push. I mostly ride HT so it's mostly forks but everything suspension goes to Push. They tuned a fork for my 310lb brother and now he gets low speed dampening, proper sag, and big hit smoothness and in one setup without sacrifice.

Good luck to all of you bigger boys trying to find the right setup so you too can appreciation FS.


----------



## Sasquatch1413 (Nov 6, 2008)

Just got my XL 2011 Niner RIP 9 and built it up this weekend. Trails were wet so didn't get to ride but tooled around the neighborhood. Rear shock has 280 lbs for now and I've been riding my Manitou Drake with 20mm TA on my hardtail for a year now with no issues. I'm 325 right now without gear. Will post up thoughts once if I ever get to ride this winter. Oh and the last pic I took, raw color glows in dark.


----------



## jkuhry (Mar 15, 2011)

WOW! :thumbsup:

That looks friggin awesome! I hope mine comes out half as good as yours. I know it doesn't glow in the dark though. That is just sweet.

Jon


----------



## BigJZ74 (Jul 18, 2010)

jkuhry said:


> WOW! :thumbsup:
> 
> That looks friggin awesome! I hope mine comes out half as good as yours. I know it doesn't glow in the dark though. That is just sweet.
> 
> Jon


I read in a add in MBA that Raw finish does indeed glow.....


----------



## Knight511 (Nov 26, 2010)

Sasquatch1413 said:


> Just got my XL 2011 Niner RIP 9 and built it up this weekend. Trails were wet so didn't get to ride but tooled around the neighborhood. Rear shock has 280 lbs for now and I've been riding my Manitou Drake with 20mm TA on my hardtail for a year now with no issues. I'm 325 right now without gear. Will post up thoughts once if I ever get to ride this winter. Oh and the last pic I took, raw color glows in dark.


Keep us posted on how she rides and handles. Your riding weight is almost identical to mine and the RIP9 is one of the few full suspension bikes left on my list (I have ditched most others in favor of a carbon hard tail). :thumbsup:


----------



## BigJZ74 (Jul 18, 2010)

Should have my Scratch Air 9 in about a week.......can't wait to see how it works out. Should be fine according to Trek, setup is BW - 20psi. Push told me to swap air can to a standard one but I am going to install a volume spacer instead. Fox told me it should accomplish the same thing as the large spacer reduces the volume about as much as the swap to a standard volume air can. Push has told me that this will reduce the amount of pressure required in the shock from 20-30psi which should be around 280psi in the rear shock.


----------



## masonmoa (Jul 11, 2011)

Been meaning to post on here since I got my bike last week but went out of town for the holiday. Just did my 4th ride on my new WFO. So Knight, if you're worried about weight, I'd go with the RIP and from what I saw on their website last week there's a great sale on the raw RIP frames right now. My WFO came in at 33.5 pounds and that's built up pretty rock solid (CK hubs on Stan's Flows, DHX air, Thomson stem and seatpost, 34 Talas up front). I could go into detail about the build, but maybe a posting on the WFO build thread might be more appropriate. It's pretty amazing though. Rock solid and no flex I can feel. You can pretty much go over anything, well within reason. It climbs as well as my other Fisher XC 29er which is lighter, but I feel like 29ers are not as good of climbers as 26ers for the most part anyway. I just made a point of running the super granny 2x10 gearing which helps. If you do go with a RIP I recommend getting the 12mm axle in the rear if possible. Stiffens things up a lot. 

As for suspension setup, when I picked the bike up from my LBS, dude had the fork way up to 150psi. I dropped it down to 135 and went straight from the shop to the trail and it was still WAY too stiff. When I got home and read the manual the max psi for the 34 Talas is 110. I've had it at that for the last 3 rides and realized today I still need to drop it down because I'm only getting like 2/3 (if that) of full travel. So, going to drop it down to 100 and see what happens. I'm hoping I can dial it in stock, which I couldn't do with either of my previous forks until I sent one into Push. 

For my Fox DHX air, I'm loving it so far. Super buttery and haven't bottomed it out yet (and I actually left the ground a couple of times over the weekend). Also, thing about the Niner is that there's almost no pedal bob with the pro-pedal off. If I turn it on, it's really stiff. My main chamber is around 290-300psi and the boost valve is set at around 150 right now. I still need to dial it in a bit as it was kind of bouncing me around today, but so far so good. 

All and all, I'm really stoked on it! The XL frame with a 90mm stem fits really well for me at almost 6'5", although I did change my straight seatpost to a spare set back one. I have a feeling I'll have this one around for a while.


----------



## BigJZ74 (Jul 18, 2010)

Finally picked up my first full suspension bike, a 2011 Scratch Air 9. Pretty much stock except for the Bars (Answer 780DH Bars @ 29.5inches), and 2012 Rockshox Reverb Post. Added a Fox Volume Spacer in lieu of swapping to a standard volume air canister per a recommendation from PUSH. Air Pressure in the RP23 is @ approx 300psi.(shock pumps dial starts at ~16-18psi on the dial so I am just reading off the gauge.) If I subtract the starting # off the gauge psi would be in the 280 range as I expected. 115psi in the Fox 36 Talus fork. Sag is at 30% in rear and 25% in the front. Haven't been able to take it on a trail yet but put a few miles on it around my neighborhood with a couple of steep rollers and a couple of 1-2 ft drops in a field behind my place. Everything seems great so far. Just need to get some cold weather gear for this New England weather. I was wearing a windbreaker and Shorts last night and it was pretty damn cold.......made me miss NorCal a bit. I spoke to techs at RockShox and told them my weight. They assured me that the Reverb has no weight limit so I'll see how that goes over the next few months. Probably going to send the shock to Push to tune to my weight as soon as it starts snowing around here. I was thinking of picking up a DHX RC4 to see how that feels too, but haven't decided yet. I'll most likely wait till spring for that.


----------



## Qfactor03 (Dec 8, 2005)

I'm lighter than you at 285 ready to ride, but the 429 is a very Clyde friendly frame. Extremely stiff frame and only 175 psi in thr RP23 to get proper sag. The fork is a Reba RLT Ti, and requires about the same as the rear shock for positive pressure and about 10-15 less in the negative.



Knight511 said:


> That is interesting. First time I have seen the 429 come up and running less than 200psi for 330 is pretty good for the range of the shock.... thanks for the info!


----------



## BigJZ74 (Jul 18, 2010)

Knight have you checked out the new Niner RDO? It got a great review in the last MBA.


----------



## Knight511 (Nov 26, 2010)

I have and I like the RDO, but I don't think my budget would allow me to do much with it.... the frame alone would eat almost everything I will have to spend.


----------



## BigJZ74 (Jul 18, 2010)

I am so glad I never listened to all the detractors who said a super clyde can't ride a full suspension bike. I rode at Gilbert Hills State Forrest today in Foxboro, MA. The singletrack there is very rocky and root strewn and my new bike just blew through it. It made today so much fun. After being on a hardtail for 15 years, I will never look back. I was able to ride stuff 3 times faster than on my HT where I would have to pick my lines so carefully around the rocks, etc. Having a rear suspension made traction going downhill over roots a million times better in my opinion. Hopefully some clydes who are hesitant to go F/S can take the advice of the guys in this thread with their setups and go for it. Having FS is definitely going to improve how and where I can ride. I also hope more clydes keep posting their setups so we can help others have as much fun as I know we are having. Just my two cents.


----------



## Knight511 (Nov 26, 2010)

I just checked out the Scratch Air 9 in the archives at Trek and noticed that it does NOT have the DRCV shock. I get the feeling that some of the issues with superclydes on Trek FS bikes are from the DRCV.... I am realistically considering the Fuel EX6 as a result. It is a much more friendly price to get me into a FS bike (although I am still hesitant). I will test ride the EX 6 and EX 8 (the 8 is exactly what I want in terms of spec) as well as the Superfly Al Elite. I really hope things work out well with my wife and her interview this week.... a new job would be a game changer for us.  I went to the bike store today and got her to check out some of the WSD bikes.... motivation could work....


----------



## masonmoa (Jul 11, 2011)

Hey BigJZ. If you see this, couple of questions for you. Was looking at some of your other posts because you sound like you're about my size. How tall are you? Also, how are you liking the Reverb seat post? I'm getting one next month and although the reviews for the Reverb in the past have been pretty bad, I've heard and read in a couple of spots that the '12 is really dialed. I'm also curious how it will work for big guys around our weight. Also, how you still liking the new Trek? I'm thinking of building a 26er next (after I sell my old 26er) and am going to be getting a 36 Fox Float up front and wondering what you're still running your Talas at? Up until yesterday it's been really dry here in NorCal and I've managed to put a few miles on my WFO. I'm really happy with it. I'm still dialing in the suspension settings but so far the 34 Talas up front is set around 100-105 and the DHX air is set with the main canister around 300 and the boost valve I have set pretty high. Yeah man, I liked your comment about big guys and full suspension bikes. As I mentioned before I'm coming in around 330 now but I'm healthy and look good at around 280lbs so no matter what bike I get, it's going to have to be built rock solid and there has to be something out there that will work.


----------



## Bunyan (Dec 16, 2007)

Thought I'd throw it out there. I picked up a 2012 Spesh Evo FSR 29er in XXL and the new RP23 with Autosag works great. Pump it up to 300psi and sit on the bike and push the Autosag valve and it's set for your weight. 
I'm around 295 redy to ride.


----------



## BigJZ74 (Jul 18, 2010)

masonmoa said:


> Hey BigJZ. How are you liking the Reverb seat post? I'm getting one next month and although the reviews for the Reverb in the past have been pretty bad, I've heard and read in a couple of spots that the '12 is really dialed. I'm also curious how it will work for big guys around our weight. Also, how you still liking the new Trek? I'm thinking of building a 26er next (after I sell my old 26er) and am going to be getting a 36 Fox Float up front and wondering what you're still running your Talas at? Up until yesterday it's been really dry here in NorCal and I've managed to put a few miles on my WFO. I'm really happy with it. I'm still dialing in the suspension settings but so far the 34 Talas up front is set around 100-105 and the DHX air is set with the main canister around 300 and the boost valve I have set pretty high. Yeah man, I liked your comment about big guys and full suspension bikes. As I mentioned before I'm coming in around 330 now but I'm healthy and look good at around 280lbs so no matter what bike I get, it's going to have to be built rock solid and there has to be something out there that will work.


 Mason, --Man I miss living in the Bay Area.......8 inches of snow on the ground out here in Foxboro, MA. I had spoke to RS before picking up the Reverb and they assured me that there was no weight limit on it and so far I believe them. I have the 125mm/380mm/31.6mm post. I have had it for a month now (9 rides almost 200 miles) and the only issue I have had so far is forgetting to use it. The reach to the button is slightly awkward for me but I have very tight ligaments and tendons in my hands.....(total of 7 hand fractures in both hands.) With normal people I would assume it wouldn't be an issue for them. Height wise you're a lot taller as I am only 6ft tall. In pretty good shape now though 325 @ 17.5% BF. I have a really thick build, long torso, shorter legs. Reverb has helped me get my weight back better on steep rocky descents. I have thick quads with short legs.....equals not much space to get back. Reverb is amazingly helpful in that respect. I can confidently ride down stuff with more speed where before I would have to trickle down to keep myself stable enough that I didn't feel like I would go over the bars. Full suspension has helped with that too.

I love the new Trek, best bike I have ever rode. I can climb with it no problem, @ 34-35lbs, the bike feels light to me, and the steep STA keeps my weight forward on seated climbs even though the bike has a slack 66 degree HA. I actually climb the rocky and rooty stuff out here in Mass better than I did on my Kona Hoss. No Pedal bob at all for me. I haven't felt any flex issues either. Brakes are amazing, 8" rotors up front, 7" in rear....I can finally stop myself quickly at speed when I need to. The rear RP23 is set up pretty good, I put a large volume spacer in the HV can. Running it at about 280psi @ 30% Sag, rebound was a little harsh on big hits so I am gonna try 1-2 clicks less to see if that fixes it..Still, I am picking up a Marzocchi Roco Air TST rear shock in 2 weeks to try out. They are supposed to run at a lot lower pressures than FOX and RS shocks, they have told me they work well for bigger guys. We shall see. Still messing with the fork, I haven't found the sweet spot with it yet. I think its at 115ish.....my pump dial doesn't go to zero at the start...gauge reads @ 15-20psi to start. My numbers are approximate because of that. Setting it up would be so much easier if I knew more about what I was doing.......I love the 142x12 thru rear, and Fox 36 w/ 20mm thru up front. Of course I am no racer, mostly all-mountain riding, a little XC so I don't find the longer travel or weight an issue. You have to remember a 34lb bike to us is a little more than 10% of our weight, the equivalent would be a 185lb guy on a 19.5lb bike. I have had no problems with 2-3 hour rides on my Trek.

As for your WFO, I would call Fox and see if they have a standard volume can for it. Push has told me that's the most important thing us large sized people can do with a rear shock. They said it should drop the pressure you need in the shock by as much as 30psi. Sorry for the LONG *SS post....just love the new bike I guess.


----------



## BigJZ74 (Jul 18, 2010)

Bunyan said:


> Thought I'd throw it out there. I picked up a 2012 Spesh Evo FSR 29er in XXL and the new RP23 with Autosag works great. Pump it up to 300psi and sit on the bike and push the Autosag valve and it's set for your weight.
> I'm around 295 redy to ride.


I checked out a couple of their 26" bikes....stump evo and enduro and both required over 300psi in the rear shock to set sag correctly for guys my size.... @ 325-330lbs. I liked them, but neither worked out for me. Never looked at their 29er's though. They are great bikes.


----------



## eokerholm (Apr 9, 2005)

I'm over 300 with water and gear, does that count 

Here is the link to my set up as well as a post by the previous shop owner
Link to Bike
Link to another big boy bike thread

My ventana frame is also custom over built. XBar is mandatory as is the thicker tubing I got and where I got it, but you asked about suspension.
I have a "mod" Fox 36 RLC up front and run 125-150 psi (ZERO ISSUES)
I have a 800 lb coild over Fox DHX with 120 psi. (never once bottomed out)

I have had ZERO issues the last 3.5 years on this. I got this bike in 2008.

I'm 6'6, 265, over 300 with gear, C02, and water :thumbsup:
If anything thing on this bike broke, I'd got out and get the same thing, without hesitation.

Bike weight 37.4 lbs (almost 5 lbs savings over the 7" Titus Super Motto I had before this)

Am I over coiled? Yes. Do I care? No.
I have the utmost confidence in this rig and set up.
The bike will ride just about anything you throw in front of it or under it. It's just my head and "mangina" that keeps me from truly testing the limits of this rig and set up.

Good luck!
Erik

I'm not catching to much air or jumping much, we're too big for that crap. :nono: haha.


----------



## BigJZ74 (Jul 18, 2010)

eokerholm said:


> I'm over 300 with water and gear, does that count
> 
> Here is the link to my set up as well as a post by the previous shop owner
> Link to Bike
> ...


Nice bike! How or where did you mod your Fox 36?


----------



## eokerholm (Apr 9, 2005)

BigJZ74 said:


> Nice bike! How or where did you mod your Fox 36?


Look up user name BCD on here.
Alex Morgan is his name. He's in Abeline, TX.


----------



## Sasquatch1413 (Nov 6, 2008)

I've got about 5 rides on my 2011 RIP now. I live in Kansas City and we've got a good amount of rocks, and man I'm loving the RIP. Still at 280 lbs in the rear RP23 shock, I pumped it up to 300 and didn't feel a huge difference in pedaling efficiency and rear was stiffer than I liked, so dropped it back down to 280. RP23 w/boost valve is still in stock form. Been running rebound pretty close to middle of range, maybe a little on the quick side. Still getting used to riding a dual squish after spending all my life on a hardtail. Its definitely a different riding style and I feel like I'm being much harder on it than my hardtail. I just point it at the hardest lines and hammer, eats em up. Rear feels really solid with no noticeable flex, will be interesting to see how the bearings hold up for the long haul, but happy for now. I've got a QR in the rear now and am contemplating the 15mm TA upgrade, a little pricey though even being able to convert my rear hub. Below are the main specs of the build.

2011 21" RIP Frame
Front wheel - Kris Holm XC rim 36h, DT Swiss Alpine Spokes, Hope Pro 2, 20 MM TA
Rear wheel - MTX 33 rim 36h, DT Swiss Alpine, DT Swiss 440FR hub QR, SRAM 990 11-34
Ardent 2.4 Front
WTB Dissent 2.5 Rear
Race Face Ride DH crankset, 22x32xBash
SRAM X7 front shifter, X9 rear 9 speed shifter, X9 rear derail
Shimano M667 front derail (double specific, shifts like a dream and clears 2.5" rear tire)
Thomson post and stem
Ergon Grips
Time ATAC Alium pedals

I'm 325 lbs neckid, so probably 335-340 with gear and 6"4" tall. The 21" frame feels really and I don't notice the slacker head tube much when compared to my hardtail.


----------



## zarr (Feb 14, 2008)

I'm not 300#/- lbs. but at 260 I posted here.I have a 2001 Jamis Dakar Sport that has a cromo swingarm and a FoxVanilla 6.5 500lb 90mm travel coil shock. I got the same shock years back but with a 900 lb. spring for 39 bucks.i figured the 900 lb spring would hold up for me, and a Fox rep confirmed this.the next thing I looked at was the frameweight (8.5 pounds),which I thought was heavy, so I thought about changing to a air shock...but I don't want to spend more than about $200.the whole thing is a budget setup with an old but brand new (never used) frame.I got a rock Shox Recon Silver TK soloair 100 or 120mm travel fork for it and plan on putting a remote Motion Control syslockout system in it. the wheels will be Sun Rhynolite rims w/deore 525 hubs laced to 14g.straight spokes.
...the only thing missing is rear lockout.
Can someone recommend a good, cheap rear shock with a lockout OK for my weight? (260 or so)
What do you guys think of this bike setup?
Keep in mind I just wanted to add a squishy to my collection(I ride hardtails and rigids mostly) 
Thanks for the input.


----------



## masonmoa (Jul 11, 2011)

BigJZ74 said:


> Mason, --Man I miss living in the Bay Area.......8 inches of snow on the ground out here in Foxboro, MA. I had spoke to RS before picking up the Reverb and they assured me that there was no weight limit on it and so far I believe them. I have the 125mm/380mm/31.6mm post. I have had it for a month now (9 rides almost 200 miles) and the only issue I have had so far is forgetting to use it. The reach to the button is slightly awkward for me but I have very tight ligaments and tendons in my hands.....(total of 7 hand fractures in both hands.) With normal people I would assume it wouldn't be an issue for them. Height wise you're a lot taller as I am only 6ft tall. In pretty good shape now though 325 @ 17.5% BF. I have a really thick build, long torso, shorter legs. Reverb has helped me get my weight back better on steep rocky descents. I have thick quads with short legs.....equals not much space to get back. Reverb is amazingly helpful in that respect. I can confidently ride down stuff with more speed where before I would have to trickle down to keep myself stable enough that I didn't feel like I would go over the bars. Full suspension has helped with that too.
> 
> I love the new Trek, best bike I have ever rode. I can climb with it no problem, @ 34-35lbs, the bike feels light to me, and the steep STA keeps my weight forward on seated climbs even though the bike has a slack 66 degree HA. I actually climb the rocky and rooty stuff out here in Mass better than I did on my Kona Hoss. No Pedal bob at all for me. I haven't felt any flex issues either. Brakes are amazing, 8" rotors up front, 7" in rear....I can finally stop myself quickly at speed when I need to. The rear RP23 is set up pretty good, I put a large volume spacer in the HV can. Running it at about 280psi @ 30% Sag, rebound was a little harsh on big hits so I am gonna try 1-2 clicks less to see if that fixes it..Still, I am picking up a Marzocchi Roco Air TST rear shock in 2 weeks to try out. They are supposed to run at a lot lower pressures than FOX and RS shocks, they have told me they work well for bigger guys. We shall see. Still messing with the fork, I haven't found the sweet spot with it yet. I think its at 115ish.....my pump dial doesn't go to zero at the start...gauge reads @ 15-20psi to start. My numbers are approximate because of that. Setting it up would be so much easier if I knew more about what I was doing.......I love the 142x12 thru rear, and Fox 36 w/ 20mm thru up front. Of course I am no racer, mostly all-mountain riding, a little XC so I don't find the longer travel or weight an issue. You have to remember a 34lb bike to us is a little more than 10% of our weight, the equivalent would be a 185lb guy on a 19.5lb bike. I have had no problems with 2-3 hour rides on my Trek.
> 
> As for your WFO, I would call Fox and see if they have a standard volume can for it. Push has told me that's the most important thing us large sized people can do with a rear shock. They said it should drop the pressure you need in the shock by as much as 30psi. Sorry for the LONG *SS post....just love the new bike I guess.


Hey BigJZ. Thanks for the info. Yeah, other than me being a bit taller than you, sounds like a similar build. I have giant legs (32.5" thighs, 22" calves) and there's not much fat on them and a long torso (only 32" inseam). Super low center of gravity for my height. I'm looking forward to my Reverb. Good to hear good things as I'm getting one next month.

It's pretty fun when you find a FS bike that works for you, huh? I'm really into my WFO. I think having a nice bike that is set up for my weight has made me a better rider. Just having the confidence that I shouldn't (notice I didn't say can't) be able to break it has helped immensely. I'm having a similar problem finding the right psi for my Talas. I have a 32 Talas on my older 26" Stumpy that I sent to Push for their custom tune and it really made an amazing difference. So much more travel. I don't want to spend the money now to send my new one in so I'll live with it and keep playing with settings. As for my DHX air, I'm pretty happy with it. I've yet to bottom it out and with the CVA set up on the WFO frame, there's no pedal bob. It's amazing. I'm wondering what do you mean about getting a standard volume can for my DHX? I actually have set of the volume spacers from Fox that I tried to use on my old Fisher 29er w/ RP2. It was a good try, but didn't work as the frame wasn't meant for a person my size. I'd probably need to contact Fox again to see if the same ones work in my DHX. And yeah, I like my 12mm rear and 15mm front on the Talas. It took me a bit of riding before I noticed how much flex my old skewered frame and forks had. The front is really noticeably stiffer. I'm interested to hear how the Roco works out for you. I'm going to have a Cane Creek DB Air on the 26" build I'm doing soon. I hope it works.

Anyway, I could go on and on as I'm really into riding these days and I don't know anyone else my size, let alone who rides a mountain bike. It's just nice to have this forum to bounce ideas and share experiences. Super helpful.


----------



## sugarbushrider1 (Nov 29, 2011)

6'8", 280lbs. I've got 3 rides on my '12 Giant Reign 2. The rear Fox RP2 has about 290psi in it. To be honest, I really don't know how the bike is supposed to feel. I used to ride dirtbikes, but between that and my past mountain bike, I've never had a bike that has been properly set up for my weight. 

I am using all the rear travel and most of the front on rides, and I haven't felt a bottom out yet, though the rear oring is very close if not at the verry bottom of the stroke. It's a different riding style than I'm used to with hardtails-I feel like it's more guiding the bike vs manhandling it to go fast. All that suspension seems keen on soaking up whatever is in the way. I have a shim in the shock, but there are two bigger shims I can move up to to keep the rear shock stiff enough for me in case I run out of adjustability. I'm heading out this afternoon on another ride with my shock pump to further try and dial in the suspension. 

Do you guys have any tips or reading on really getting the suspension optimized? I ride tight/technical trails in the northeast and will be doing some lift served stuff, not full out, but would like to know I can ride hard without blowing out the suspension. I was thinking of possibly going to a coil shock in the future.


----------



## BigJZ74 (Jul 18, 2010)

sugarbushrider1 said:


> 6'8", 280lbs. I've got 3 rides on my '12 Giant Reign 2. The rear Fox RP2 has about 290psi in it. To be honest, I really don't know how the bike is supposed to feel. I used to ride dirtbikes, but between that and my past mountain bike, I've never had a bike that has been properly set up for my weight.
> 
> I am using all the rear travel and most of the front on rides, and I haven't felt a bottom out yet, though the rear oring is very close if not at the verry bottom of the stroke. It's a different riding style than I'm used to with hardtails-I feel like it's more guiding the bike vs manhandling it to go fast. All that suspension seems keen on soaking up whatever is in the way. I have a shim in the shock, but there are two bigger shims I can move up to to keep the rear shock stiff enough for me in case I run out of adjustability. I'm heading out this afternoon on another ride with my shock pump to further try and dial in the suspension.
> 
> Do you guys have any tips or reading on really getting the suspension optimized? I ride tight/technical trails in the northeast and will be doing some lift served stuff, not full out, but would like to know I can ride hard without blowing out the suspension. I was thinking of possibly going to a coil shock in the future.


The Giant Reign 2 has a leverage ratio of 3. If the Shims you are mentioning are the Fox Volume spacers, as you go larger with the spacers, the more progressive your shock will become. It will ramp up more towards the end of the stroke to prevent bottom out. If your using 290lbs psi now, you shouldn't blow out your shock as it is within it's pressure limits. Using a larger spacer will actually bring down the required pressures you need by lowering the shock volume. With you current setup, what sag% are you running? With a 3.0 lev ratio on the Giant, coil might not be an option. According to TFTuned's suspension calculator, you would need a 900lb spring which unfortunately doesn't exist. My advice would be to try the different spacers and see how each one feels. With your current setup, if your sag is right, you should be fine. You may find you like the feel of one of the other spacers better than the current one. It only takes a couple of minutes to swap them so at least time wouldn't be an issue. Congrats on the new bike too, you should post some pics.


----------



## zarr (Feb 14, 2008)

I decided to use the Fox Vanilla 900lb. spring coil shock for now. If I can find a Vanilla with the rebound feature that uses the same coil spring really cheap I'll spring for one, otherwise I'll just use what I have. When the shock body wears out I can install the spring on the one that came stock with the frame. Then I can start saving up for what will probably be my last bike...a 29er squishy.
Way cool.


----------



## BigJZ74 (Jul 18, 2010)

zarr said:


> I decided to use the Fox Vanilla 900lb. spring coil shock for now. If I can find a Vanilla with the rebound feature that uses the same coil spring really cheap I'll spring for one, otherwise I'll just use what I have. When the shock body wears out I can install the spring on the one that came stock with the frame. Then I can start saving up for what will probably be my last bike...a 29er squishy.
> Way cool.


How old is the spring?


----------



## BigJZ74 (Jul 18, 2010)

masonmoa said:


> Hey BigJZ. Thanks for the info. Yeah, other than me being a bit taller than you, sounds like a similar build. I have giant legs (32.5" thighs, 22" calves) and there's not much fat on them and a long torso (only 32" inseam). Super low center of gravity for my height. I'm looking forward to my Reverb. Good to hear good things as I'm getting one next month.
> 
> It's pretty fun when you find a FS bike that works for you, huh? I'm really into my WFO. I think having a nice bike that is set up for my weight has made me a better rider. Just having the confidence that I shouldn't (notice I didn't say can't) be able to break it has helped immensely. I'm having a similar problem finding the right psi for my Talas. I have a 32 Talas on my older 26" Stumpy that I sent to Push for their custom tune and it really made an amazing difference. So much more travel. I don't want to spend the money now to send my new one in so I'll live with it and keep playing with settings. As for my DHX air, I'm pretty happy with it. I've yet to bottom it out and with the CVA set up on the WFO frame, there's no pedal bob. It's amazing. I'm wondering what do you mean about getting a standard volume can for my DHX? I actually have set of the volume spacers from Fox that I tried to use on my old Fisher 29er w/ RP2. It was a good try, but didn't work as the frame wasn't meant for a person my size. I'd probably need to contact Fox again to see if the same ones work in my DHX. And yeah, I like my 12mm rear and 15mm front on the Talas. It took me a bit of riding before I noticed how much flex my old skewered frame and forks had. The front is really noticeably stiffer. I'm interested to hear how the Roco works out for you. I'm going to have a Cane Creek DB Air on the 26" build I'm doing soon. I hope it works.
> 
> Anyway, I could go on and on as I'm really into riding these days and I don't know anyone else my size, let alone who rides a mountain bike. It's just nice to have this forum to bounce ideas and share experiences. Super helpful.


You DHX Air shock comes with a High Volume Air can which is the upper portion of you shock (part with the sticker wrapped around it...). A standard volume can is just smaller than the one you bike came stock with. It would be similar to putting in volume spacers or shims in your current shock. Here is a pic of what a standard can looks like. It theoretically would allow you to run lower shock pressures but being more progressive to prevent bottom out at the lower pressure. A high volume can would have a more linear spring rate than the standard one.

As for riding, I am in your situation.....I don't know anyone who rides, let alone someone my size. Pretty much always ride alone, but its still fun.


----------



## masonmoa (Jul 11, 2011)

Hey JZ. Thanks for the info. I thought that was what you were talking about. Maybe I'll give Fox a call and ask them about it. Won't be the first time I've called them asking for help finding a shock that will work for me. I'm pretty happy thus far though with the big can on the DHX. I'm too big to really take big drops, plus I really hate falling, but I do small jumps on it and have yet to bottom out all the way. At least I haven't felt it bottoming out and the o-ring is still on the stanchion. I keep the main cylinder at around 300psi and then the boost valve at around 180psi I think (max is around 220psi). People complain about the DHX air a lot and apparently Push thinks they're crap, but the 2012 one is cool with me so far. Super plush and doesn't bounce me around like my old Specialized AFR w/ brain used to do. Still trying to figure out the exact settings I really like though.

Yeah, as for riding and being a big dude, it frustrates me that people automatically think because you're big/heavy that you must be a fat ass. Granted, I am overweight, but I'm still agile and really coordinated. I play tennis, basketball and swim. I rode bikes a lot as a kid and I can actually ride pretty well, I'm just REALLY slow going uphill. I do 10-12 mile rides no problem, with the occasional 15 mile ride. I'm a better rider than my skinny friends I occasionally ride with and when going down they can't keep up with me. I too tend to go alone a lot, mainly because I have the ability to ride midweek. It's still fun, but I definitely tone it down a bit when I'm alone.

I'm soon building a 26er because I like having one along with a 29er and I want one that hopefully won't break on me. It will be a similar setup to what you have with a 36 Float up front, but it will have a Cane Creek DB air on it. I'll let you know about how that setup (psi) will be on that bike. I'm interested to see how the CCDB air works for my size. I might even be the first Clyde to report on it on this forum?

Btw, you can see a pic of my WFO on this thread:

http://forums.mtbr.com/niner-bikes/wfo-weigh-597291-9.html


----------



## BigJZ74 (Jul 18, 2010)

masonmoa said:


> Hey JZ. Thanks for the info. I thought that was what you were talking about. Maybe I'll give Fox a call and ask them about it. Won't be the first time I've called them asking for help finding a shock that will work for me. I'm pretty happy thus far though with the big can on the DHX. I'm too big to really take big drops, plus I really hate falling, but I do small jumps on it and have yet to bottom out all the way. At least I haven't felt it bottoming out and the o-ring is still on the stanchion. I keep the main cylinder at around 300psi and then the boost valve at around 180psi I think (max is around 220psi). People complain about the DHX air a lot and apparently Push thinks they're crap, but the 2012 one is cool with me so far. Super plush and doesn't bounce me around like my old Specialized AFR w/ brain used to do. Still trying to figure out the exact settings I really like though.
> 
> Yeah, as for riding and being a big dude, it frustrates me that people automatically think because you're big/heavy that you must be a fat ass. Granted, I am overweight, but I'm still agile and really coordinated. I play tennis, basketball and swim. I rode bikes a lot as a kid and I can actually ride pretty well, I'm just REALLY slow going uphill. I do 10-12 mile rides no problem, with the occasional 15 mile ride. I'm a better rider than my skinny friends I occasionally ride with and when going down they can't keep up with me. I too tend to go alone a lot, mainly because I have the ability to ride midweek. It's still fun, but I definitely tone it down a bit when I'm alone.
> 
> ...


Mason...we seem to be a lot alike. I am definitely an athletic big guy. Played football 15 years, I too play tennis, and basketball quite a bit and can still run a 6 minute mile... which isn't bad for a 325lb big man. Unfortunately I wasn't born with a body that could be 200lbs. At that weight I would look anorexic. I checked out your WFO and it looks like an awesome bike. I have heard good things about the 2012 DHX Air. Sounds like they fixed some of its earlier issues. Man I miss riding out in California, but now that I am out here in Massachusetts, trails out here are really rocky which is a fun new challenge. This winter has been really mild with hardly any snow so I have been lucky being able to ride this winter. From what I have been told, usually you can't ride much out here from December thru March. I guess I have been lucky. Nature has been kind to me in my first year back in the North East.


----------



## BigJZ74 (Jul 18, 2010)

Knight511 said:


> I just checked out the Scratch Air 9 in the archives at Trek and noticed that it does NOT have the DRCV shock. I get the feeling that some of the issues with superclydes on Trek FS bikes are from the DRCV.... I am realistically considering the Fuel EX6 as a result. It is a much more friendly price to get me into a FS bike (although I am still hesitant). I will test ride the EX 6 and EX 8 (the 8 is exactly what I want in terms of spec) as well as the Superfly Al Elite. I really hope things work out well with my wife and her interview this week.... a new job would be a game changer for us.  I went to the bike store today and got her to check out some of the WSD bikes.... motivation could work....


Hey Knight, How is the search going?


----------



## Knight511 (Nov 26, 2010)

BigJZ74 said:


> Hey Knight, How is the search going?


Stalled. I am still here, but I decided to head back to school for a career change, so it may be a few months to a year before I can move forward. I am still here and still reading though. I just wish I had more to contribute.


----------



## BigJZ74 (Jul 18, 2010)

Finally order my Marzocchi Roco Air TST rear shock. Supposed to be here by March 13th....hopefully it will come in sooner. The Roco air is supposed to work really well for Clydes as it runs at lower pressures than Fox and RS.


----------



## zippin (Apr 7, 2010)

The Roco will work great and is amazing. We put one on my friends Santa Cruz vp free. He weighs in a 350lbs and runs 260'ish psi and gets the correct sag. He loves the shock. He also got Marzocchi to lower a 888 20mm and add air preload to it. Marzocchi is the best. Hope you enjoy.


----------



## Cincinnati Kid (Jan 24, 2008)

How many of guys are running your RP23's over the recommended 300PSI 

I just got a Yeti 575 and and having a tough time with the sag at 290psi. It has the small can. I run about 280 with gear.


----------



## BigJZ74 (Jul 18, 2010)

Cincinnati Kid said:


> How many of guys are running your RP23's over the recommended 300PSI
> 
> I just got a Yeti 575 and and having a tough time with the sag at 290psi. It has the small can. I run about 280 with gear.


What is your sag @ 290 psi? The 575 frame is supposed to be setup at 30psi above your bodyweight which would put you at 310 psi which is above recommended pressures if your geared up at 280lbs. I looked at Fox's tech website and all 3 volume spacers could work for you. I would recommend picking up the kit which includes 3 spacers and just try each one to see what works. They are really easy to install, here's a link.

Tech Tuesday - How to Install a Fox Float Air-Volume Spacer by RichardCunningham - Pinkbike.com

2012 FLOAT Air Spring Summary

I used the large spacer on my Scratch Air 9 and it worked great for me. Good Luck.


----------



## Cincinnati Kid (Jan 24, 2008)

JZ - thanks for the tip...I will try that. 

I was shooting for the 20% target which should be 10mm of shock travel.


----------



## BigJZ74 (Jul 18, 2010)

*2011 Trek Scratch Air 9 with new Marzocchi Roco Air TST Shock.*

Just installed 2011 Marz Roco Air TST rear shock to my Trek Scratch Air 9. I was disappointed that the air valve placement prevented me from installing the shock vertically so it is upside down. This prevents me from making on the fly adjustments since I can't reach the levers while on the bike. Other than that, it just looks a bit weird. Pressure is set at 250psi with 30% Sag (0.75 inches)as compared to the Fox RP23 which was at 280psi with a large volume spacer installed. I have put on 5lbs this year with a lot of heavy training and not much riding, so I am weighing in at 330lbs right now. With that in mind, from a pressure standpoint this shock seems like a very good option for a super clyde. Just rode the bike home from my LBS, about 3 miles, shock definitely feels like it needs to be broken in. Rebound when set at it's fastest setting seems slower than the Fox 36 Fork. I will have to play around with the settings to make sure the front and rear feels balanced. I will let you guys know what I think of it once I can put some miles on it out on the trails.


----------



## zippin (Apr 7, 2010)

Hey BigJZ74 nice looking bike! Hey on the Roco make sure you set your bottom out pressure first(I had to borrow a sette pump that let me disengage the pressure before removing the pump other wise I lost close to 40 psi or so when removing the pump)and on the rebound I had to do 15 clicks or so before it started to feel right. But I set mine based off of riding off of a curb and getting down to one bounce. You may already be there just wanted to say what worked for me and it has been a dream since. Good luck and sick bike


----------



## BigJZ74 (Jul 18, 2010)

zippin said:


> Hey BigJZ74 nice looking bike! Hey on the Roco make sure you set your bottom out pressure first(I had to borrow a sette pump that let me disengage the pressure before removing the pump other wise I lost close to 40 psi or so when removing the pump)and on the rebound I had to do 15 clicks or so before it started to feel right. But I set mine based off of riding off of a curb and getting down to one bounce. You may already be there just wanted to say what worked for me and it has been a dream since. Good luck and sick bike


Thanks! My Bontrager pump sucks (bad gauge) so I am ordering a new one from Jenson....I am gonna have to play with the pressure a bit, feels pretty firm. How long did it take yours to break in?


----------



## zippin (Apr 7, 2010)

Hey I have the fox pump and it wont do the bottom out so make sure it has the disconnect. As far as break in, it has felt amazing ever since the pressures and rebound were right which is why I mentioned it. Out of the box it felt pretty weird.


----------



## BigJZ74 (Jul 18, 2010)

zippin said:


> Hey I have the fox pump and it wont do the bottom out so make sure it has the disconnect. As far as break in, it has felt amazing ever since the pressures and rebound were right which is why I mentioned it. Out of the box it felt pretty weird.


I am ordering a new pump and should have it within the week. So far I dropped the pressure another 10psi in the main can and it feels a bit better, but I won't know for sure until I get her out on the trails. I am gonna wait till the new pump gets here though.


----------



## fatguy1 (Feb 11, 2010)

When I was over 300 my turner sultan had a fox rp23 with about 280 psi......and a fox F29 fit with 120mm of travel and that had about 190 psi ........worked awesome and still does.


----------



## BigJZ74 (Jul 18, 2010)

fatguy1 said:


> When I was over 300 my turner sultan had a fox rp23 with about 280 psi......and a fox F29 fit with 120mm of travel and that had about 190 psi ........worked awesome and still does.


190psi in your fork?


----------



## fatguy1 (Feb 11, 2010)

BigJZ74 said:


> 190psi in your fork?


Yep....also run about 220 psi in my 2012 reba


----------



## BigJZ74 (Jul 18, 2010)

bump


----------



## GR1822 (Jun 23, 2009)

Good thread, worth another bump.


----------



## Sasquatch1413 (Nov 6, 2008)

Contemplating an upgrade to the Niner WFO. It has the Monarch RT3 with high volume air can. At 325 lbs, I'm worried that the high volume won't be good, plus the max pressure is 275 psi. I'll be running close to 300 psi. Anybody have experience with the RT3 and can i put a low volume air can on it or add spacers inside to take up air volume?


----------



## BigJZ74 (Jul 18, 2010)

Sasquatch1413 said:


> Contemplating an upgrade to the Niner WFO. It has the Monarch RT3 with high volume air can. At 325 lbs, I'm worried that the high volume won't be good, plus the max pressure is 275 psi. I'll be running close to 300 psi. Anybody have experience with the RT3 and can i put a low volume air can on it or add spacers inside to take up air volume?


Never used one but RS definitely makes tuning kits for it to adjust volume.


----------



## t51rmkiv (Apr 1, 2010)

6ft tall, 280 lbs
Ride1 Superfly 100 Elite: Fork(100mm rp2) is at 160 psi, Rear shock at 260 psi.(Prefer the easy approach to getting the suspension dialed over the DRCV. Ride quality is better then the Rumblefish for now)

Ride 2 Rumblefish Pro: Fork (120mm DRCV) is at 170 psi, Rear shock at 300 psi( Still playing with the pressures due to harsh small bump compliance. 

Bought a Superfly 100 elite 3 months ago and found that when doing 2-3ft drops and mashing up hills that I was breaking chains and loosening the rear hub due to flex of the rear triangle; broke 6 chains in consecutive rides. Ended up buying a Rumblefish Pro with 142 dropouts and more travel and haven't broken a chain since. The Pro isn't dialed in as of yet, but feel confident that the mentioned pressures above will be close with tweaks to the rebound dials. May sound weird but I prefer the ride of the Superfly over the Rumblefish but its been nice not having to walk back the car. Will eventually convert to 142 on the Elite but for now my wallet is full of holes.


----------



## Irocz427 (Jul 28, 2012)

I'm a 350 lb guy ride hard tail because of that with a modified suspension seat post but I'm switching to a a rear suspension bike also I do maintenance work for a Steel Mill and my idea that I'm gona try is to modify a air suspension shock with brackets to run a coil over it. I'm gona give it a shot and I'll let you unz no how it works out as for the suspension seat post I modified it just by pulling it apart and stuffing old inner tubes in with coil spring believe it or not worked great for last year and I ride bout 10 miles a day.


----------



## Bunyan (Dec 16, 2007)

Oh, you gotta show me a pic of that contraption.


----------



## Bunyan (Dec 16, 2007)

Oh, you gotta show us a pic of that contraption!


----------



## Adim_X (Mar 3, 2010)

t51rmkiv said:


> 6ft tall, 280 lbs
> Ride1 Superfly 100 Elite: Fork(100mm rp2) is at 160 psi, Rear shock at 260 psi.(Prefer the easy approach to getting the suspension dialed over the DRCV. Ride quality is better then the Rumblefish for now)
> 
> Ride 2 Rumblefish Pro: Fork (120mm DRCV) is at 170 psi, Rear shock at 300 psi( Still playing with the pressures due to harsh small bump compliance.
> ...


Are you sure you are measuring the chain length properly? That seems odd. I don't know much about Treks ABP, do they have much chain growth throughout the suspension travel.


----------



## masonmoa (Jul 11, 2011)

t51rmkiv said:


> 6ft tall, 280 lbs
> Ride1 Superfly 100 Elite: Fork(100mm rp2) is at 160 psi, Rear shock at 260 psi.(Prefer the easy approach to getting the suspension dialed over the DRCV. Ride quality is better then the Rumblefish for now)
> 
> Ride 2 Rumblefish Pro: Fork (120mm DRCV) is at 170 psi, Rear shock at 300 psi( Still playing with the pressures due to harsh small bump compliance.
> ...


This sounds like you're running your fork psi at a really unsafe setting. I think the max psi for those forks is around 135 if I'm not mistaken. I'm taller and bigger than you and I run my 34 Talas 140 on my WFO at around 100psi (max is 115) and my recently custom tuned 36 Float 160 at 95psi (max 105). When I ran my old 32 Talas 110/140 at 150psi it blew out on me (and sent me flying over the handlebars down the hill). Anyway, just thought I'd give my 2 cents. As for your shocks psi's, sounds about right for the bikes' suspension design and your weight. I had a GF Hifi 29er and found it just didn't handle my weight.


----------



## masonmoa (Jul 11, 2011)

By the way, thought I'd mention this in this thread as it seems appropriate. As I just wrote, I just got my '12 36 Float 160 custom tuned for my weight. What was interesting is that I called Push to talk to them about it as they'd done a fork for me before. They ended up refusing me service because they said I was too heavy for what they could do for me. So, for you 300+ guys who might want a custom-tuned fork/shock, I called up and used Suspension Experts. They weren't afraid to work with me and one of their techs is a big rider at 270 so they know how to make things work for heavy riders. I only have a couple of rides on the fork, and it's definitely better than before and I'm can run it way under the max psi. I have it around 95psi now (105psi is the max) and I think I still need to drop the pressure even more. And at that psi I have almost no break dive, which is awesome. Before, with the sag set up right, I had way too much break dive, so to compensate I had to run around max psi but then only got 3-4" of travel and had a harsh ride.


----------



## Knight511 (Nov 26, 2010)

Updates from people? New bikes to talk about? I think i am finally in the position to buy....


----------



## 50calray (Oct 25, 2010)

I'm down to 275lbs from 280~ and don't have any issues riding my factory 2007 KHS XC104 (FS). I couldn't tell you any specs since I bought it used and liked the way it was set up from the start. Anyhow, it's heavy but it rides nice and handles my abuse.


----------



## BigJZ74 (Jul 18, 2010)

Knight511 said:


> Updates from people? New bikes to talk about? I think i am finally in the position to buy....


Hey Knight it's been a while. What are you looking for now, 29er, 26"? How much are you looking to spend?


----------



## Knight511 (Nov 26, 2010)

29er for sure, but budget depends on what I want to do.

Option 1: Buy a hardtail for ~$2K to ride to lose more weight.
Option 2: Use up to $4K to build a bike exactly how I would want.

Obviously option 2 sounds better, but there are 2 "problems" with it. 

1. I am still leary of a FS at my weight (308) since I won't use a full on DH/AM bike like a WFO in my area... I really just need/want a good 100-120mm which mould be more than I would every really use where I live... we don't have mountains in North Texas.
2. The "dream" build would take months to complete. I am "eyeing" the Niner RIP9 from Jenson as my base if I go this route. Get the frame/fork while they are on sale and build over winter to ride in the spring.

Going with a hardtail means I get a complete bike for about the price of the frame which means I can ride it NOW instead of waiting, but will I be happy with that decision? Part of the problem is that I have no idea how much I rely on my softtail right now. Since I ride a 26" Trek STP200 (carbon softtail frame with 1" of rear travel), I really don't know how much BITE is being taken out by the rear end. I have no issues riding until my legs got nothing left right now, but would a true hardtail leave my back out first? If there were a good 29" version of an air sprung softtail, I would probably pick it since this is what I know.

To build my "dream" RIP9 (which mind you, I have NEVER ridden a 29er much less a RIP), I take some risks. The most obvious is that I have never ridden a 29er. That means I have ridden a 26" bike for my whole life.... but since I took an 11year break (2000-2011), I don't exactly have a bunch of mad skillz based around a 26" wheel.... no talent hack sums it up. My method of riding may resemble more of a steamroller than any of those graceful bike videos.

This is a HUGE amount of money to divert out of our budget, but my wife is pretty adament that I should spend the money on something that I will get a lot of use out of AND ends up being healthy for me. Now that we can actually spend the money, I am just scared as hell that I am going to spend it wrong.


----------



## masonmoa (Jul 11, 2011)

I don't know if you can go wrong with the RIP 9 and there's a bunch of sales on the right now. Guess it just depends on how you plan on riding your bike. If you're just going to be cruising smooth, flowy, XC stuff to get into shape, then a hard tail would be fine. I'm actually surprised these days how many people around where I live are riding hard tail 29ers with 100mm travel fork. There's a ton of them around. If you want to push your bike a bit more, then a RIP 9 is the way to go. Only bad thing I've seen about the RIP's is Sasquatch who's on here busted a frame a couple months ago. Niner replaced it, but still not ideal. There's also so many threads on here about 26" vs 29" and I like both, but if you're as much as a steamroller as you stated above, a 29er, in my opinion, is the way to go, and maybe a hard tail 29er? Jenson also has a killer price on the '11 Niner Air 9 frames right now. 

As for original topic of this thread, thought I'd share my recent issues. On my WFO, my 34 Talas got sent back into Fox to have the uppers replaced last month. Some weird popping noises developed and it was from the stanchions not fitting perfectly into the crown. And now my DHX Air 5 is heading back to Fox because after I had the guy at my LBS change the seals and oil for me, it continues to leak a ton of oil. Not great, but at least it's under warranty. Does have me thinking I may need to start considering a coil shock. 

My last post on this thread I mentioned the tuning I had done on my 36 Float and it's still amazing. It's made the bike so much more fun to ride! For you larger clydes, if Push refuses you service, definitely check out Suspension Experts.


----------



## t51rmkiv (Apr 1, 2010)

Adim_X said:


> Are you sure you are measuring the chain length properly? That seems odd. I don't know much about Treks ABP, do they have much chain growth throughout the suspension travel.


Sorry for the long delay in responding. 
Im not really sure, nor did I measure the chain, LBS performed all maintenance. The bike was taken to several bike shops for a fresh perspective but no dice. In hind site a combination of the rear flexing and rough gear changes was mostly likely the culprete. Still havnt had an isse with Rumblefish.


----------



## zarr (Feb 14, 2008)

Knight511 said:


> 29er for sure, but budget depends on what I want to do.
> 
> Option 1: Buy a hardtail for ~$2K to ride to lose more weight.
> Option 2: Use up to $4K to build a bike exactly how I would want.
> ...


I think you can get a 29er squishy cheaper than that...then have something left over to get another bike. Do you just like the RIP? Or do you think it suits you like no other?
I picked up a 2009 GT Marathon 9r frame for $159 from Nashbar. Definitely not on the same level as a RIP, but enough to wet my feet in the 29er squishy water.Sounds like you're trying to build the best bike ultimately for you though.I would divide the RIP money,and get two bikes.
...but that's just my .02.
My frame was on sale at Nashbar during a "warranty frame" warehouse cleanout Nashbar does about once a year or from time to time.Have you considered any other frames for a 29er build? hammerheadbikes.com has some good deals sometimes...including Niner.


----------



## Knight511 (Nov 26, 2010)

If I were to divide for 2 bikes, one would be road and one mountain, but this isn't like I have been given $4K to spend, I can spend up to $4K on a single bike. Remember, this is my wife I am dealing with... I am not going to stretch the offer too far less I not get an offer like this again in the future  I am also considering many other bikes, the RIP9 just stands out right now... not set on it at all though.


----------



## Knight511 (Nov 26, 2010)

As of right now, there is a delay of game. One of the bikes I really want to test is not available and won't be in shop until late November/early December. So now I must wait.... impatiently.


----------



## zarr (Feb 14, 2008)

Knight511 said:


> As of right now, there is a delay of game. One of the bikes I really want to test is not available and won't be in shop until late November/early December. So now I must wait.... impatiently.


just hang in there and read the forums....things change all the time.


----------



## Knight511 (Nov 26, 2010)

I know. I really want to take one of the new Cambers out for a test ride before dropping coin. I am thinking with a Camber Comp Al, I should be able to get my wife a new bike to come out with me.... that would make this MUCH better.


----------



## danmtchl (Sep 18, 2004)

I ride a Foes XCT 5 and the curnutt shock it the best shock I have used. It is a very large volume shock. A RP23 is a joke sitting next to it. I put 150 psi geared up in it. My old Chumba with an RP23 was at least 100 more psi. Look to see if you can find one used with the Curnutt XTD air shock. 

A good thing also is to send the shock in and Foes will tune the shock to your weight and riding style which is 90% of the setup.


----------



## Realslowww (May 17, 2011)

You all are just a bunch of pigs and need to go to the FAT FARM!


----------



## Knight511 (Nov 26, 2010)

Somebody needs a hug.


----------



## GR1822 (Jun 23, 2009)

I have 2 bikes: 
2011 Giant Reign, 6" trail/AM bike 
2012 Specialized Camber 29er
I've been riding the Reign for a few years now, it has a FOX RP23 (upgraded from a RP2) that I need to put 300 psi in for proper sag
I just bought the Camber which has a Rockshox ArioRL. Only needs 200 psi to get the sag correct. 
Interesting how the different bikes with their different pivot points have such different psi needs. 
I'm 275 plus gear BTW


----------



## masonmoa (Jul 11, 2011)

Realslowww said:


> You all are just a bunch of pigs and need to go to the FAT FARM!


Definitely could use a hug because this was the thread he started last week:

http://forums.mtbr.com/29er-bikes/clyde-needs-good-29er-jump-300-pounder-821077.html


----------



## Realslowww (May 17, 2011)

I'm solid muscle, it's just that I carry a 100 of it around my middle


----------



## cellcaset (Oct 22, 2012)

*hi leverage or low leverage?*

I would have started a new thread but, I need more post. So here is what I am purchasing with parts specs. Let me know your opinions and suggestions for a full suspension clydesdale rig(360 pounds of muscle
I will be doing a mix of riding from around local flat parks(got to build endurance), to trails (hey I have to have fun)and when the weight falls offand my skill sets are good( just a little downhill)
And yes I know it is heavy, just like the owner. I think it will help me loose weight faster.

2006 INTENSE UZI

SIZE: MEDIUM
PARTS:
EASTON CARBON EC70 HANDLEBAR
RACEFACE DIABLO STEM
FOX VANILLA RLC 140MM OF TRAVE(I will have to change springs)
REAR SHOCK: VANILLA COIL OVER WITH REMOTE RESEVOIR, EXTERNAL ADJUSTMENT(COMPRESSION, REBOUND, AND PRELOAD)(I will have to change springs)
CHRIS KING HUBS, MAVIC RIM F219 DISC RIM
HAYES MAG CARBON BRAKES
CHRIS KING HEADSET WITH CARBON SPACERS
XTR 9 SPEED SHIFTER(REAR ONLY( I am adding a ring in front, front shifter and a Front derailleur)
XTR REAR DERAILLEUR
XT CRANK, WITH MRP CHAIN GUIDE
AZONIC PEDALS
XTR 9 SPEED REAR CASSETTE( I think it has titanium large rings?)
YETI LOCK ON GRIPS
EASTON CARBON SEATPOST(Changing to thomson)
SPG SADDLE

LBS is working on getting springs to set up for my weight.
Anybody likes the components?


----------



## masonmoa (Jul 11, 2011)

cellcaset said:


> I would have started a new thread but, I need more post. So here is what I am purchasing with parts specs. Let me know your opinions and suggestions for a full suspension clydesdale rig(360 pounds of muscle
> I will be doing a mix of riding from around local flat parks(got to build endurance), to trails (hey I have to have fun)and when the weight falls offand my skill sets are good( just a little downhill)
> And yes I know it is heavy, just like the owner. I think it will help me loose weight faster.
> 
> ...


Looks like a solid build to me. I'm interested to see what kind of coils you can find.


----------



## cellcaset (Oct 22, 2012)

I will let you know as soon as LBS tells me.


----------



## The Butcher (Oct 16, 2012)

Looks like a good set up if you plan on going down more than up or flat. Given the geometery it looks like that is going to be a bit of a slow roller. You will definitely build endurance pedaling that thing.

Someone (I don't recall the manufacturer) makes a 700lb coilspring, and that is likely what you are going to need. I have one on my Niner WFO mounted on a Marzocchi Rocco RC, and it holds me up when I'm in the 330lb range. Unfortunately, I think that extra heavy coil is also the reason I've broken the frame. While the WFO suspension is set up totally different than the Uzzi, one thing to consider is that the higher rated coil spring will transfer even more force on the various suspension components. I think the Uzzi's set up is probably better suited to those extra forces than the WFO, but still something to keep in mind.


----------



## cellcaset (Oct 22, 2012)

*coil*

Lbs got me the max that he could get, it is rated at 800. So that is what I will start with. I will pick up bike next Thursday, so I will see how it feels and let you guys know.


----------



## cellcaset (Oct 22, 2012)

*here is a picture*

It also has Tioga DH 2.5 tires, heavy duty bike.


----------



## Knight511 (Nov 26, 2010)

Rented an XL 2012 Camber 29 (lowest model) yesterday to try out this FS thing. To say th eleast, I am sold. I also think the Camber would be more than capable of standing up to the trails in my area and can handle the weight.

For reference, I set the rear shock at 245psi (extrapolated from Specialized's set up guide) and never used full travel. I only used about half travel even with jumping up and down on the bike. Seems that there is hope after all.


----------



## BigJZ74 (Jul 18, 2010)

Knight511 said:


> Rented an XL 2012 Camber 29 (lowest model) yesterday to try out this FS thing. To say th eleast, I am sold. I also think the Camber would be more than capable of standing up to the trails in my area and can handle the weight.
> 
> For reference, I set the rear shock at 245psi (extrapolated from Specialized's set up guide) and never used full travel. I only used about half travel even with jumping up and down on the bike. Seems that there is hope after all.


Sounds great, I knew you've been looking for a while now.


----------



## Knight511 (Nov 26, 2010)

BigJZ74 said:


> Sounds great, I knew you've been looking for a while now.


My cat went to the vet ICU Friday night (and it still there right now), so the bike thing is postponed a bit. It is probably a good thing because the bikes I really want to look at keep getting delayed. I am really interested in checking out a Trek SF100 Pro now since the leverage ration on the SF100 is nearly identical to the Camber I rode....


----------



## jkidd_39 (Sep 13, 2012)

I'm riding an airborne zeppelin elite with a fox float 32 @ 160psi and a rock shox bar 2.1 @ 220 psi

Rides great. Use 3/4 of travel on the rear and roughly half on the front. I could air down a little but I prefer a little harder suspension. I'm at 280lbs


----------



## Knight511 (Nov 26, 2010)

Finally have my field narrowed down to just 2 and 1 of them will be ordered this coming Saturday. Since I wanted to stick with my LBS for the purchase, I did cross off the RIP9 finally. I will be testing both a Rumblefish Elite and a Stumpjumper FSR Elite 29 this Friday. Thinking about it over night and then Saturday I am taking my wife up there to get her fit a little better on her bike and will be ordering my decision (neither are in stock in the right size and trim level). 

And yeah, took my wife out to ride on the dirt yesterday (first time she has ever been on dirt) and she really liked it. I am anticipating buying her a FS bike in the spring to keep riding with me... she is tiny though, so the choice will probably be a bit harder since she can ride anything.


----------



## AdmChr (Oct 10, 2009)

Knight511 said:


> Finally have my field narrowed down to just 2 and 1 of them will be ordered this coming Saturday. Since I wanted to stick with my LBS for the purchase, I did cross off the RIP9 finally. I will be testing both a Rumblefish Elite and a Stumpjumper FSR Elite 29 this Friday. Thinking about it over night and then Saturday I am taking my wife up there to get her fit a little better on her bike and will be ordering my decision (neither are in stock in the right size and trim level).
> 
> And yeah, took my wife out to ride on the dirt yesterday (first time she has ever been on dirt) and she really liked it. I am anticipating buying her a FS bike in the spring to keep riding with me... she is tiny though, so the choice will probably be a bit harder since she can ride anything.


:thumbsup: That's awesome! Glad to see you've narrowed it down and will be making a purchase. Let us know how the test ride goes on each, I'm curious to see which bike you end up with (both are great bikes).


----------



## masonmoa (Jul 11, 2011)

Knight511 said:


> Finally have my field narrowed down to just 2 and 1 of them will be ordered this coming Saturday. Since I wanted to stick with my LBS for the purchase, I did cross off the RIP9 finally. I will be testing both a Rumblefish Elite and a Stumpjumper FSR Elite 29 this Friday.
> 
> Hey Knight. I was thinking about your last post a couple of days ago while on a ride. I'm sure if I looked at the rest of this thread I'd probably find how much you weigh, but I can't remember off the top of my head. I mention this because both of these bikes' designs aren't all that good for guys over 250. I know this because I had a '10 Fisher HiFi and a '10 Speshy Stumpjumper FSR 26". I spoke directly with a suspension guy at Specialized when I sent my shock in for their S-tune program and he told me that they only design their bikes with a 250lb upper limit. He told me this because when he tuned my shock, he really had no clue on what would work because it was way over anything they'd ever done before. I really liked that bike too, but it was either lots of pedal strikes or so stiff that it was painful to ride. Granted, the one you want to try is a 29er and it may be better, but who knows?
> 
> ...


----------



## zarr (Feb 14, 2008)

Judging from company's reps, I wouls say a GT full suspension bike would prolly be good for Clyde riders.From what I've heard...GT tends to overbuild their bikes sometimes...so judging from that,I'd say they might be worth a look.I have a 2009 GT Marathon 9er and a 2009 GT Marathon Sport 26er frame, and neither one looks like they will give me any problems once they are built up.I don't have much experience with full suspension bikes though...it's just that the GT's look pretty strong and beefy.
...Hope they will be.


----------



## Knight511 (Nov 26, 2010)

@masonmoa... I am afraid that I will find that you are more than right. I am just very impatient right now.... been waiting for over a year to get a new bike. It doesn't help that I am pretty positive that my current bike is just too small for me... patience is not a virtue I carry.


----------



## Knight511 (Nov 26, 2010)

Another bike that is interesting to me is the Salsa Horsethief 1. Fox 34 up front, Reverb seatpost and a lower leverage ratio.... but it is another one of those bikes nobody carries around here...


----------



## Knight511 (Nov 26, 2010)

Alright, the results from today's playing (some are no real surprise to any of us):

2013 Stumpy FSR 29: Too much squish. Even with me set up with the "auto-sag" set correctly, I blew through 2/3 of the travel just dropping off a curb seated. And the bike is WAY too plush for an XC guy that has spent his whole life on hard/soft tails. Conclusion: Not a super-clyde friendly bike.

2012 Rumblefish Elite: Didn't even ride it. With the shock set at max pressure, I was still sagging down somewhere between 40-50%. As much as I love Trek, the RF is not the bike either. Conclusion: Not a super-clyde friendly bike.

2013 Epic Comp: Didn't even ride it. With the shock set at max pressure, I was still sagging down somewhere between 40-50%. Conclusion: Not a super-clyde friendly bike.

2013 Camber Comp: Strange things happen on the Camber. I did ride it, but I had the PSI less in it than any other bike. Still used 2/3 travel, but it felt MUCH better. I am going to try it out again tomorrow with more air in the shock. Conclusion: I like the Camber and will play some more with it tomorrow.

2013 Camber Comp Carbon: Why is there no discussion of this bike? 260psi and I barely sag 25% (MAYBE!). Very nice solid feel.... doesn't use more than half the travel even with me bouncing on the thing. The carbon version has a different swing arm set up.... and as it turns out, it is really quite super-clyde friendly. Conclusion: Probably "the" bike unless the aluminum version falls more in line tomorrow.

This shouldn't be a surprise though. I rented a 12 Camber 29 (base model) and really enjoyed it. Used no more than 50% of the travel on my normal loop. 2012 aluminum frame uses the same swing arm as the 13 carbon. Yes, the bike leans a bit more towards XC, but this is NORTH TEXAS... we are not known for our mountains, so I kind of lean towards XC in my riding style any way. 

I really like the carbon because the rear shock does not use a "specialized" mounting style, it is normal eyelet-to-eyelet, so it would be upgradable in the future if I needed/wanted. The only real draw back is that the carbon is $1K more than aluminum, but it also comes with a better shock/fork set up and is lighter (carbon, duh!  ). 

Both are in stock at the warehouse. One more round of playing tomorrow.

I would highly encourage any big dudes to check out the Cambers though... they are MUCH nicer for us big dudes than the other Spec' FS bikes.


----------



## Knight511 (Nov 26, 2010)

Correction: The Camber Carbon I rode was tagged 2013, but it was a 2012. Hmmm.... makes the $$$ a bit harder to think about. The 2013 comes with a Reba instead of the Fox Float up front... and the 2013 drive train is Shimano based instead of the 2012's SRAM.


----------



## GR1822 (Jun 23, 2009)

I totally agree about the Camber. 
I recently got a '12 camber 29er with the cheapo Rockshox Ario, and for XC it works like a dream for me @ 270 pounds. I think I keep it at 225 psi, and haven't bottomed it out yet on rough rocky AZ trails.


----------



## danmtchl (Sep 18, 2004)

Try a Foes with a Curnutt Air shock, you will not go through the travel. The shock has alot more volume than a fox. I weigh in at 250 not geared up and only put in 125 lbs in the shock and it works great.


----------



## Knight511 (Nov 26, 2010)

Foes doesn't offer XL so the frames are kind of small for me. That and there aren't any dealers to even hope to get a test fit on.


----------



## Knight511 (Nov 26, 2010)

GR1822 said:


> I totally agree about the Camber.
> I recently got a '12 camber 29er with the cheapo Rockshox Ario, and for XC it works like a dream for me @ 270 pounds. I think I keep it at 225 psi, and haven't bottomed it out yet on rough rocky AZ trails.


That is the bike I actually "test rode." The Camber 29 ("base" model) handled me really quite well. I enjoyed the ride and it is responsible for me wanting a FS bike.


----------



## Knight511 (Nov 26, 2010)

And so it is "done." I ordered my 2013 Camber Comp (aluminum) last night. I am getting it in white and it will be upgraded to the new X0 Gripshift shifters. Spent just under $3K off my budget last night for the bike, shifters, new wireless computer (w/ cadence), some spare tubes (not rally for this bike) and a bottle cage. I am suppose to have it by the end of this week, AND the weather is suppose to be good though the next weekend (at least in the 60s), so there should be a ride on the new bike VERY quickly. 

This will be the second best Christmas gift to date..... the first was my Trek 930 back in ~1996 that actually got me REALLY into mountain biking.  I have my wife to thank BIG TIME for making this happen........ she is interested in riding now too, so there may be a new bike purchase by summer for her to go FS as well.... she is tiny though, so shopping for her will be MUCH easier.


----------



## AdmChr (Oct 10, 2009)

Knight511 said:


> And so it is "done." I ordered my 2013 Camber Comp (aluminum) last night. I am getting it in white and it will be upgraded to the new X0 Gripshift shifters. Spent just under $3K off my budget last night for the bike, shifters, new wireless computer (w/ cadence), some spare tubes (not rally for this bike) and a bottle cage. I am suppose to have it by the end of this week, AND the weather is suppose to be good though the next weekend (at least in the 60s), so there should be a ride on the new bike VERY quickly.
> 
> This will be the second best Christmas gift to date..... the first was my Trek 930 back in ~1996 that actually got me REALLY into mountain biking.  I have my wife to thank BIG TIME for making this happen........ she is interested in riding now too, so there may be a new bike purchase by summer for her to go FS as well.... she is tiny though, so shopping for her will be MUCH easier.


That's really awesome Knight... You've been waiting and researching for such a long time, I'm stoked that you get to enjoy the hell out of a new ride. :thumbsup:

Don't forget to post some photos of the new ride!


----------



## Knight511 (Nov 26, 2010)

Only one pic so far... any other time it has been off the rack, I have been on it. Just tooling around the neighborhood and field next to my house. Man... seriously a nice bike for me.  I think this "in between" XC and FR/AM bike is going to be perfect for me in N. Texas.


----------



## Knight511 (Nov 26, 2010)

You can see the red ring for the sag on the rear shock... actually under 25% with the shock at 255-260 (shock said 260 when I unscrewed it and a little air came out). The auto-sag feature is nice and sets the sag perfectly, I just think I will be riding a little above that setting as I transition from an old school hard tail to a modern full suspension. First trail ride is Monday afternoon.... very busy weekend since I picked it up Friday morning...


----------



## eplanajr (Nov 7, 2008)

I for one weighed well north of 350 when i started my mtb adventures. At the time i ride a Kona Stinky, (04) and then a 03 specialized bighit. I put really stiff springs in the front and rear. If i remember correctly it was 650 or higher. I never had issues with bottoming the suspension unless it was over a 4' drop. Regardless of what people say, fat asses can go full suspension. I always rode coiled because i was afraid of the pressure required for air suspension.


----------



## eplanajr (Nov 7, 2008)

All that said i think I'm going to go 29 hard trail for my next bike (i wast something to climb with)


----------



## DexTan (Aug 14, 2012)

I am expecting a NomadC XL frame towards the end of this month (intl shipping takes too long), i also purchased a Vivid Air (MM tune) for the rear to replace the stock soft tuned RP23. I'm hoping i could make it work with the Vivid Air with my 280lbs + gear. It's getting my ol' Talas 36. I really hope i can do an all air setup with the NomadC.

My DHR has a 650lb spring at 30%-35% sag.
Intense UZZI (sold the frame) was with a 600lb spring with about 30% sag (lotsa preload hehe)


----------



## RoddyMcWolfenstein (Dec 11, 2006)

Currently entertaining buying a FS bike. I am a super-clyde @ 6'0 & 330 lbs. Ran across a 2006 Iron Horse Warrior Pro FS in my local Craigslist ads. The only thing that makes me nervous is I'm not sure how the Rock Shox Bar rear shock would hold up. If I wanted to upgrade it, what would be reccomended?

Bike would be used for general trail riding, etc.

Here is the bike:

Fox Flux MTB Helmet mtn mountain bike

Any thoughts would be appreciated.

Thanks,


----------



## zarr (Feb 14, 2008)

RoddyMcWolfenstein said:


> Currently entertaining buying a FS bike. I am a super-clyde @ 6'0 & 330 lbs. Ran across a 2006 Iron Horse Warrior Pro FS in my local Craigslist ads. The only thing that makes me nervous is I'm not sure how the Rock Shox Bar rear shock would hold up. If I wanted to upgrade it, what would be reccomended?
> 
> Bike would be used for general trail riding, etc.
> 
> ...


Have you read anything about PUSH? (a company that tunes a rear shock according to your needs.)
Push Industries - Products
You can google too...there's a ton of info about them.
You posted the wrong link for your bike...check it again.
Looks like you have a splice fork on there...huh?
Dunno right now how that will work out...but you'll prolly need an X-firm fork tune of some sort.


----------



## RoddyMcWolfenstein (Dec 11, 2006)

Welp, so much for that, the IH was sold. On to the next one...


----------



## BigJZ74 (Jul 18, 2010)

Knight511 said:


> And so it is "done." I ordered my 2013 Camber Comp (aluminum) last night. I am getting it in white and it will be upgraded to the new X0 Gripshift shifters. Spent just under $3K off my budget last night for the bike, shifters, new wireless computer (w/ cadence), some spare tubes (not rally for this bike) and a bottle cage. I am suppose to have it by the end of this week, AND the weather is suppose to be good though the next weekend (at least in the 60s), so there should be a ride on the new bike VERY quickly.
> 
> This will be the second best Christmas gift to date..... the first was my Trek 930 back in ~1996 that actually got me REALLY into mountain biking.  I have my wife to thank BIG TIME for making this happen........ she is interested in riding now too, so there may be a new bike purchase by summer for her to go FS as well.... she is tiny though, so shopping for her will be MUCH easier.


CONGRATS!!!!! You've been searching for quite a while, glad you were finally able to pull the trigger. Have fun on the trails.


----------



## Knight511 (Nov 26, 2010)

After getting a few rides in on her, I will say that the Camber is an unspoken hero for clydes. I am totally in love with the bike. I really appreciate all of the input that has come from you folks and the forum.

FWIW, I run the Camber firmer than what I should by personal preference. I put 265psi in the rear shock (max on the Monarch is 275). If I push the auto-sag button, it adjusts down to the 25%. I run it at less than 25%... I am sure I will settle into the 25 as I get use to riding a FS. I am so happy I didn't listen to the folks telling me I should buy a hardtail... FS is SO nice as I am no longer beat up after a ride. The bike is way more able than I am, but I hope to grow my skills to match what she can do. I am going to buy Specialized's floor pump (Airtool UHP) for shocks.... hand pumps SUCK putting much pressure into a shock. A floor pump that easily puts out 350psi 

Of course, it started raining right after I ordered the bike, so I have only had 2 rides on dirt with her, but she is even so much better tooling around the neighborhood playing around....


----------



## Chainstretcher (Jan 7, 2013)

I send my fork out to Suspension Experts. When I weighted 310 My fork would bottom out all the time. I sent it to them cause I pumped so much pressure (140)into it, that I blew the seals... After calling around hey seemed to be the better choice. They modified the compression spring and did some other secret magic things. I have recently sent it in again due to that I am down to 238 and they revalued it again and it is perfect. They also did some other magic trick o the lock out that truly locks it out!!!


----------



## BigJZ74 (Jul 18, 2010)

Knight511 said:


> After getting a few rides in on her, I will say that the Camber is an unspoken hero for clydes. I am totally in love with the bike. I really appreciate all of the input that has come from you folks and the forum.
> 
> FWIW, I run the Camber firmer than what I should by personal preference. I put 265psi in the rear shock (max on the Monarch is 275). If I push the auto-sag button, it adjusts down to the 25%. I run it at less than 25%... I am sure I will settle into the 25 as I get use to riding a FS. I am so happy I didn't listen to the folks telling me I should buy a hardtail... FS is SO nice as I am no longer beat up after a ride. The bike is way more able than I am, but I hope to grow my skills to match what she can do. I am going to buy Specialized's floor pump (Airtool UHP) for shocks.... hand pumps SUCK putting much pressure into a shock. A floor pump that easily puts out 350psi
> 
> Of course, it started raining right after I ordered the bike, so I have only had 2 rides on dirt with her, but she is even so much better tooling around the neighborhood playing around....


Any pics of your new ride yet? Have you had the chance to put her through the paces yet? Hoping I am able to ride again this year, Have fun with the new Camber!


----------



## masonmoa (Jul 11, 2011)

Chainstretcher said:


> I send my fork out to Suspension Experts. When I weighted 310 My fork would bottom out all the time. I sent it to them cause I pumped so much pressure (140)into it, that I blew the seals... After calling around hey seemed to be the better choice. They modified the compression spring and did some other secret magic things. I have recently sent it in again due to that I am down to 238 and they revalued it again and it is perfect. They also did some other magic trick o the lock out that truly locks it out!!!


Very cool man! Yeah, I had a really good experience with Suspension Experts. Before they tuned my fork I was beginning to have buyer's remorse for the super expensive bike I had just built up. But after the tuning by them the bike became so much fun to ride. It's also nice that they will work on, and feel confident about it, big mens' shocks and forks, unlike my experience with Push.


----------



## BigJZ74 (Jul 18, 2010)

masonmoa said:


> Very cool man! Yeah, I had a really good experience with Suspension Experts. Before they tuned my fork I was beginning to have buyer's remorse for the super expensive bike I had just built up. But after the tuning by them the bike became so much fun to ride. It's also nice that they will work on, and feel confident about it, big mens' shocks and forks, unlike my experience with Push.


Mason, I started this thread and I no longer even fit into the category.....If and when I can get healthy enough to start riding again, I am gonna have to completely resetup my ride and I had it so perfect. Oh well, that's life. Might be moving back to California, to San Rafael. Where do you typically ride. PM me if you want.


----------



## Knight511 (Nov 26, 2010)

BigJZ74 said:


> Any pics of your new ride yet? Have you had the chance to put her through the paces yet? Hoping I am able to ride again this year, Have fun with the new Camber!












That was taken this morning on my way to work (before this afternoon's ride). No trail pics... I never think about taking pics while I am out riding. I have had 6-7 rides on it (weather, allergies and life have not been cooperating), and I am more impressed every ride. I am still trying to get it dialed in a bit. I have the rear end working well, just trying to find the right sag on the fork. I am hoping to take her out tomorrow morning before it rains on what I call my "home" trail.

So yes, I still love my Camber and I know I will only be more and more happy as I lose weight and strengthen my skill set.


----------



## SLS1980 (Oct 4, 2009)

BigJZ74 said:


> Not to be an ass my self but I feel like a broken record.....I did not nor did I ever ask how to set up someone's bike or to give me information on components, I asked if anyone out there in forum land who is *over 300lbs* has an "ACTUAL" Full Suspension bike that they own and ride. If they do, then would they kindly post what their successful suspension setup is. I have done searches and all the replies are like yours. TheMammothRider is one of the only guys on this forum who posted his build that works on this website, unfortunately he doesn't know the suspension specs because it was tuned for him, which is probably the best option. It would be nice if you had just one thread that had a list of working setups for Big Clydes so that they had a rock solid concrete starting point with variety of options to look at. Unfortunately this post is turning in to someone trying to give an opinion on a topic when you obviously do not have a full suspension bike that is set up successfully and at 270lbs........I WASN'T ASKING FOR A RESPONSE FROM YOU IN THE FIRST PLACE. It is frustrating when you ask for something specific and you get an opinion on something entirely else. To say there has been 10 posts this year......considering you cannot even understand what information this thread was originally looking for....I can see how you think that to be true.
> 
> AGAIN I ask the following:
> 
> ...


i'm riding a 2006 Cannondale Prophet with a Fox RP2 on the rear. Set up at nearly 300psi and i weigh just over that with all my gear.

Looking at a new bike and having the same dilemma you were/are.


----------



## BigJZ74 (Jul 18, 2010)

SLS1980 said:


> i'm riding a 2006 Cannondale Prophet with a Fox RP2 on the rear. Set up at nearly 300psi and i weigh just over that with all my gear.
> 
> Looking at a new bike and having the same dilemma you were/are.


I ended up buying a 2011 Trek Scratch Air 9....had a Fox RP23 and added a Fox lrg volume spacer to increase the progressiveness at around 290psi when I was 315-320lbs. If you get a new bike, you might look into getting a Marzocchi Roco Air TST or WC shock...runs at a much lower air pressure. I ran mine at about 240psi at a bodyweight of 315lbs on the same bike. Look for a bike with a lower leverage ratio, check manufacturers recommended shock settings... If the bike requires shock pressures equal to or greater than the riders body weight, you will have trouble setting it up for you @ over 300lbs since the max psi is 300lbs for Fox and 275 for RS. Good luck with your new bike search.


----------



## askibum02 (Jul 7, 2005)

How much is too much for a FS? Trek is doing a Demo close by, and I'm going to ride a Stache. Just for kicks and grins I'm going to ride a Fuel EX 29er. What happens if I like the Fuel? I'm 6 ft and 350 currently. I ride with a Camelback Mule, tube, multi tool, etc. etc. Should I even bother?


Sent from my iPad while drinking the kool aid.


----------



## BigJZ74 (Jul 18, 2010)

I just checked the Fuel EX8 29'ers Suspension set up Calculator on Treks website....at 249lbs it says to use 295psi in the rear shock. Almost 50psi over body weight so it doesn't seem like it would work for you.


----------



## Gerth (Aug 17, 2013)

At 6 foot 325 loaded I was considering the Lenz Mammoth. It has a 2:1 leverage ratio . In conversation with Lenz they seem to feel this particular bike would work . Unfortunately there is no where here in Connecticut or remotely close to Connecticut to test one. I have also thought about the Yeti SB-95 with that trick switch suspension. Again no way to test ride one as their dealer network is small. Most dealers around here are Specialized, Trek and Giant dealers. So I also thought about building a FS using a Cane Creek double barrel. Has anyone had any experience with this shock?


----------



## BigJZ74 (Jul 18, 2010)

The 2:1 Leverage ratio sounds great on the Lenz, with regards to the DB, if its on the right frame I am sure its great. I am waiting to get a DB Air CS. A frame with a high leverage ratio would still not work. Oh, were you talking about the Air version or Coil version.....


----------



## Gerth (Aug 17, 2013)

I was talking about all 3. Although I think the coil version would be a better choice. I really am a full suspension novice as I've always ridden hard tails. But I think my next bike will be the Lenz or the Yeti. I just checked and its a 6 hour ride for me to the nearest Lenz dealer.


----------



## BigJZ74 (Jul 18, 2010)

The only issue with coil is the max spring with Cane Creek is 600lbs. Plus to try different set-ups, you'll need a different spring each time. With Air shocks, you can easily add or release pressure until you find the right setup. Set-ups on the Yeti for the rear shock is rider weight minus 10lbs. So at 325lbs, you'll definitely have to use max pressure. Good luck with your search.


----------



## SLS1980 (Oct 4, 2009)

That is great information! Thanks for doing the research.


----------



## Gerth (Aug 17, 2013)

Well I emailed Yeti about their bikes and asked them about their weight limits on their frames and received the following response. I gather they are more like Specialized in the build. At least Trek goes to 275 on their bikes.


Hi Paul-

I'm afraid we don't make a frame that can safely handle a guy of your
size. Although our frames are plenty strong, we only test them up to a
250 lbs. weight limit.

Very sorry I can't help you out,

John
John Pentecost// International Sales Manager
Tel.// +1-303-278-6909 x1116


----------



## Jab70 (Mar 23, 2007)

Gerth said:


> Well I emailed Yeti about their bikes and asked them about their weight limits on their frames and received the following response. I gather they are more like Specialized in the build. At least Trek goes to 275 on their bikes.
> 
> Hi Paul-
> 
> ...


go get a santa cruz i been on a heckler for 6 years i weigh 300 to 320 never been a problem im gettin a tallboy lt next


----------



## GrtSaint72 (May 27, 2012)

I'm 6'2" 330lbs. I have a 2011 Intense Uzzi. I run a fox float 36 180mm at 110psi but it has been tuned by Push. In the rear I run both a cane creek db air and coil. The coil has a 600lb spring and the air I run 250psi. On both I run 35% sag.


----------



## BigJZ74 (Jul 18, 2010)

Nice set-up, I love the Uzzi, it was between the Trek Scratch Air and the Uzzi when I bought my bike, chose the Scratch, just got a better deal. Any pics?


----------



## GrtSaint72 (May 27, 2012)

Yeah its on my pink bike profile page. Here is the link:

GrtSaint72 on Pinkbike


----------



## BigJZ74 (Jul 18, 2010)

...


----------



## masonmoa (Jul 11, 2011)

Since this thread was brought back from the dead thought I'd tell y'all about what I've learned about the longevity of custom tuned forks for use larger folk. Earlier in this thread I was all stoked after I sent my fork into Suspension Experts for a custom tune. Well, the fork was good for a little over a year. To tune the fork for me, the guys there built a custom return spring for me. On a ride back in Oct the fork started making really strange noises, like something was rubbing. Sent the fork in and sure enough, the return spring they made for me came out of true and started rubbing the inside walls of the fork. After other futile attempts of making another return spring that would work, they ended up taking the old fork in as a trade towards a Rockshox Pike which I got a really good price on. Still like the guys at Suspension Experts and recommend them, but now I know there's limitations to what can be done for us big guys.

As for the Pike, I think it's a great option for bigger riders. The amount of tuning you can do to make it work is great. I am running 2 of the tokens/spacers in it and my psi is way under the max and works like a champ. Only once have I really felt like I overwhelmed the fork but it was going through some really heavy chunk that I normally walk through. It'd be cool to hear if any other big dudes are having good luck with the Pike.

By the way Big Jizzee, are you sure you should be on here? Last I heard you were way under the 300lb mark. Haha.


----------



## BigJZ74 (Jul 18, 2010)

LOL Masonmoa, Unfortunately I am back at 300.....only by a few pounds. This time it's a bad 300lbs. Just thought I'd revive the thread because its does have some good info in it. As always you have great insight into the full suspension superclyde.


----------



## masonmoa (Jul 11, 2011)

The other thing I thought I'd mention is that for now I'm done with Fox suspension. I've got the CCDBA CS on my bike now, with the Pike up front, and it's so much better than my old Fox DHX Air. I liked Fox for a long time before I'd tried something else. The DBA is so tunable and feels so much smoother in that it doesn't feel like it's trying to buck me off on the bigger hits. It is a ***** to tune at first though.

Well JZ, I've lost 20lbs since Sept and what's funny about it is that I lost it after I stopped working out at the gym because of a shoulder injury. Just been riding and walking/hiking. I can really feel the difference on my rides and am working my way down to 300 hopefully. 285-290 would be ideal. At least it sounds like you're healthy again and getting back into biking. Trying to figure out some new suspension?


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

My favorite bike to date is a steel hardtail with rigid carbon fork. Rides like a dream, even at 320+ pounds.


----------



## Knight511 (Nov 26, 2010)

masonmoa said:


> The other thing I thought I'd mention is that for now I'm done with Fox suspension. I've got the CCDBA CS on my bike now, with the Pike up front, and it's so much better than my old Fox DHX Air. I liked Fox for a long time before I'd tried something else. The DBA is so tunable and feels so much smoother in that it doesn't feel like it's trying to buck me off on the bigger hits. It is a ***** to tune at first though.


I heard so many people telling me that I "needed" to get fox at my size. After a year on my Reba and Monarch, I have NO COMPLAINTS. They fork and shock have been a dream. I would like to upgrade to a Pike (who wouldn't?), but that will have to wait a while longer.


----------



## BigJZ74 (Jul 18, 2010)

Definitely would like to try out a RS Pike out front and a CCDB Air CS in the rear. In the end, I may just try a different frame and swap parts over if I decide to try to go with a bit less travel. Norcal is just so different than riding in Mass.


----------



## DABIGSEAT (Apr 29, 2012)

Hi everybody.....I too used suspension experts....I'm riding a 13 norco sight 650b, rockshox sector up front (205psi....max limit 225psi) fox vanilla Rc coil in rear (800x2.30spring sis expert modified) freaking looooove it.....wait for it......my weight was 6'6 385lb when I started riding it , now down to 320lbs...style aggressive trail, super easy dh ...lol. Hope this helps someone.. Cheers


----------



## DABIGSEAT (Apr 29, 2012)

I too was told I couldn't ride fs.. The folks over at suspension expert just told me to stay away from frames that align rear shocks with top tube cause of leverage issues, stay with the uprite designs ...haven't had a problem yet , 2yrs and running , I've even been learning to do drops . 5' being the biggest I've done to date


----------



## theodore1309 (Jul 14, 2015)

DABIGSEAT said:


> I too was told I couldn't ride fs.. The folks over at suspension expert just told me to stay away from frames that align rear shocks with top tube cause of leverage issues, stay with the uprite designs ...haven't had a problem yet , 2yrs and running


This helps me a lot. Thank you


----------



## schnee (Oct 15, 2005)

When I was 320-ish pounds (about 40+ pounds less now, thankfully), I became too heavy for my first-gen Ibis Mojo, so I got a 2011 Niner RIP9. It's served me very well.

Basically:
- Front and rear through axles are mandatory
- Buying a bike renowned for lateral stiffness is the only way to go
- Getting a custom shock and fork tune from PUSH helped a lot

The bike was rideable and fun stock, but since air shocks tend to lose some of their plushness at high air pressures, getting a custom tune helped a lot. Before, it always felt like I had to wallow on the climbs to make the downs enjoyable, or have good climbing and not really get much out of the shock. The tune gave me back that range.

HTH


----------



## Razor Hoof (Nov 4, 2015)

While not over 300#, I'm hovering around 275 now, and my v1 Tallboy C has been spectacular with the following setup. No need to send to PUSH/Avalanche/similar.

120 Pike RCT3 (Awesome fork!):
105 psi
Low Speed Compression 8 clicks from full open
Rebound 8 clicks from full open

Fox Kashima CTD:
275 psi
CTD lever to Trail
Trail mode soft
Rebound 8 clicks from full open

One thing I found that was surprising was how much more predictable the suspension became when I put a proper set of wheels on my bike. After building up a set of 28mm internal Carbon Nextie hoops laced to DT 350s, the suspension was much easier to tune since I didn't have flexy wheels squirming around under me disguising my tuning efforts.


----------



## Knight511 (Nov 26, 2010)

After 3 years on my Camber with the RS Reba, it is time to have the bushings replaced. 

I am still riding the same 3 bikes.... no problems with OEM wheels on the Camber or rear suspension. The Reba is the first real issue on the bike.


----------



## BigJZ74 (Jul 18, 2010)

Finally got rid of my Trek Scratch Air 9, and picked up an Intense Tracer 275, runs on low shock pressures, and is a bit easier to ride, climbing on the Scratch since back in California hasn't been much fun.....still loved that bike though.


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

Currently on a Cannondale Lefty, a Niner Carbon rigid, a carbon Cannondale road fork, and soon to be on a carbon Cannondale cx fork. All hardtails.


----------



## BuickGN (Aug 25, 2008)

While not currently at the specified weight, I have run my current setup that heavy, all geared up.

I've had great luck with the Fox 34 EVO fork up front BUT..... I replaced the damper with a 2016 Fit4 which made a world of difference. It has a TON of adjustability on the compression damping, enough that I don't need custom tuning and it was $220 straight from Fox. I also added a couple Ccs of oil to the air side to increase ramp up a little. Even at my weight, it has great small bump sensitivity, great mid stroke support, little brake dive, and great bottom out resistance. Just a couple modifications took it from one of the worst forks ever made to something that will easily compete with a Pike. The through axle helps a lot, allowing the 34mm stanchions to be more than enough for my weight. 

On the rear I use a Cane Creek Inline. It has worked very well once I learned to tune. Unfortunately my bike has a near 3:1 leverage ratio in the beginning of the stroke and goes down to the 2.5 range as it's compressed. When I was heavier and needed just a little more rebound than it could give, I would barely turn on the climb switch. Cane Creek has said the switch is made to be used in between on and off, it's just not advertised. Turning it on just a little gives slightly more compression damping but really turns up the rebound which was the only place it slightly lacked at my heavyweight weight. 

Almost forgot, the bike is a '14 Giant Trance SX. Somehow the 1650g wheels have survived no problem. The frame has had no problem with drops and general hard riding and even a wreck. I have been told that I ride "light" for a bigger guy so maybe that helps.


----------



## DABIGSEAT (Apr 29, 2012)

BuickGN said:


> While not currently at the specified weight, I have run my current setup that heavy, all geared up.
> 
> I've had great luck with the Fox 34 EVO fork up front BUT..... I replaced the damper with a 2016 Fit4 which made a world of difference. It has a TON of adjustability on the compression damping, enough that I don't need custom tuning and it was $220 straight from Fox. I also added a couple Ccs of oil to the air side to increase ramp up a little. Even at my weight, it has great small bump sensitivity, great mid stroke support, little brake dive, and great bottom out resistance. Just a couple modifications took it from one of the worst forks ever made to something that will easily compete with a Pike. The through axle helps a lot, allowing the 34mm stanchions to be more than enough for my weight.
> 
> ...


Hey buickgn ...does the gn stand for " Grand National"...just curious....was a childhood memory,, my dad used to street race his grand sport vs grand national....was always back n fourth...lol....ok back to business I'm running a secktor fork (stock) so far no issues, Lil squealing on hard hits.... And in rear fox van coil 800x2.30 spring ...love it!!!! Riding norco sight 6'5 ,347lbs... I like that fox 34 Tho nice and stiff ...no flex zone!!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## bikingJake1986 (Feb 18, 2015)

hi their guys this fourm has so much information its very good and i hope biking manufactures take notes on us bigger men that are active and take inconsideration of us as part of their community! im fairly new to biking but been riding since i was a kid im no stranger on 2 wheels and still can tos my self like a teenager and feel young for my age and weight. im in the market for a newer full suspension bike that i can drop a few pounds on and grow into and be able to shred down a hill later on down the line. im 6'3 315-320lbs farily athletic still and just turned 30 years young. i used to be heavier but ive been trying and ive want to take on biking mostly trail riding where i live in coarse gold ca.im riddled with trails everywhere hills and ect. and i think biking would be great to get back in shape and drop a few lbs and pick up my next hobby. if you guys can help that be great. my budget is 3,500$ usd and im was looking at trek remedy 8 or canyon strive cr 8.0 want something with some travel but all info would be great. thanks guys and mtbr


----------



## sirsam84 (Sep 20, 2006)

My advice: Do what I did..I'm only 260 but have broken somewhere around 13 frames at this point, all aluminum. I went with Waltworks...steel, full custom, will build you any style and geo your heart desires. My 29+ 160mm travel FS has 425 mm chainstays, and I'm 7 feet, so I imagine he could get em even shorter for your size. Ludicrous amounts of fun, by far the most fun I've ever had on two wheels. His pricing is less for a frame plus shock than most of the big brands. Really cool guy as well.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sirsam84 (Sep 20, 2006)

bikingJake1986 said:


> hi their guys this fourm has so much information its very good and i hope biking manufactures take notes on us bigger men that are active and take inconsideration of us as part of their community! im fairly new to biking but been riding since i was a kid im no stranger on 2 wheels and still can tos my self like a teenager and feel young for my age and weight. im in the market for a newer full suspension bike that i can drop a few pounds on and grow into and be able to shred down a hill later on down the line. im 6'3 315-320lbs farily athletic still and just turned 30 years young. i used to be heavier but ive been trying and ive want to take on biking mostly trail riding where i live in coarse gold ca.im riddled with trails everywhere hills and ect. and i think biking would be great to get back in shape and drop a few lbs and pick up my next hobby. if you guys can help that be great. my budget is 3,500$ usd and im was looking at trek remedy 8 or canyon strive cr 8.0 want something with some travel but all info would be great. thanks guys and mtbr












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bikingJake1986 (Feb 18, 2015)

awesome good info website? so i can do resaerch


----------



## bikingJake1986 (Feb 18, 2015)

thats an awesome ride you got their. how much did she run you?


----------



## sirsam84 (Sep 20, 2006)

Thanks! Waltworks.com 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bikingJake1986 (Feb 18, 2015)

no one else has input on this so far bikes im interested in buying are

santa cruse bronson C 650b retails 3,499.00 Santa Cruz Bronson

trek remedy 8 650b retails at 3,299.00

Remedy 8 | Trek Bikes

canyon strive cf retails at 3,299.00

https://www.canyon.com/en/mtb/strive/2016/strive-cf-8-0.html

once again im 6'2 315 lbs bigger/athletic man thats ready to drop a few lbs and get into trail riding first gonna start off riding all these fire roads near my house and around my neighborhood as well get as much biking in as possible. then start looking into full on down hill rides. but my concern is shocks i dont wanna blow nothing out . frames are plenty strong and in of matter in 2 months time ill be in 280-290lbs and dropping im hoping to get back to my high school weight of 235lbs all american ex football player/ wrestler. hahaha but yea i would like to know more and other suggestions.


----------



## bikingJake1986 (Feb 18, 2015)

6'3ft tall sorry for miss type


----------



## sirsam84 (Sep 20, 2006)

If you are looking to ride that aggressively, check out Guerilla Gravity Megatrail as well


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bikingJake1986 (Feb 18, 2015)

sirsam84 said:


> If you are looking to ride that aggressively, check out Guerilla Gravity Megatrail as well
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


noted gonna check them out thanks


----------

